# *2012* Crown & Glory BootCamp Challenge!!!



## sunbubbles (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey There Everyone!!

Soooooooo in an effort to keep my hands outta my hair and retain EVERY inch over the next couple of years, Im starting a Crown & Glory Challenge for 2012! Ive decided that my hair definitely performs best when it is natural.........too bad it took me a year of only retaining 2 1/2 inches and 3 texlaxes to figure that out. I should have just tryed to BKT again instead of relax but I digress....... NEWAYS, since there is NO WAY Im doing a BC again (been there done that), and chopping off 12 inches of hair , I will just be doing an eternal transition. Dont Judge me!
Crown & Glory was basically what I was using when I was natural for the past 3 years out of pure laziness, so I think its best if I return to that. I know some of you ladies out there benefit immensely from C&G as well so lets start a challenge. The rules are as follows:

1) Hair must remain Braided or Twisted for 2-8 weeks at a time. (Whether in weaves, wigs, braids only or twists) If you decide to use weaves or wigs as your style, no more than 2 inches are to be left out in the front.

2) Progress checks will be Quarterly. March 31st, June 30th, September 30th, and FINAL REVIEW December 31st. (Hold off on the partying until u post ur reveal that night!!)

3) 4 Passes for the year. (THATS IT!!!!! NO MORE!!) Hair will only be left out for up to 3 days for your pass.

4) Everyones Regimen is up to their discretion.

5) Starting Pics, Stats, and your regimen must be posted by December 31st, 2011. No more participants will be added after that.

Since ACTUAL checking in and participating seems to be an issue in challeges sometimes, Im thinking about sending out prizes to some of you ladies with the most success with sticking to C&G for the next year. (Of course I would exclude myself from this........... WELL I might get myself a little somethin *hee hee*) 

If you'd like to join this challenge, either thank the post below or send me a PM. HAPPY HAIR GROWING IN 2012!!!!!!

*OFFICIAL PARTICIPANTS*

Ashawn Arraine
Aggie
Sunbubbles
Beautytalk69
BFlyy
berryblack
billyne
blckrose
bludaydreamer
brittle hair
bronzebomb
boundlessbeauty
Charla
cmw45
Evallusion
esi.adokowa
fogannie
Firstborn2
GoddessMaker
Hadiyah M
hairbrat_danni
justicefighter1913
Kerryann
KumakoXsd
LaToya28
ms.lisab
MsJellie
miss cosmic
MissMusic
Ms_CoCo37
Nakialovesshoes
ojemba
prettykinks
Royalq
Seamonster
SexySin985
Sha76
silenttullip
Sistar
theNaturalWonders
virtuenow
YoursTrulyRE


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 24, 2011)

Boom-chicka-bow-wow!!!! I'm signing up! This is just what I needed.  My hair is currently in box braids and I'll be taking them out during Thanksgiving so that I can get them done when I go home for Christmas.  I think I'll use that photo as my starting point cause after that, I'm not using heat on this head!! Yea!!! Subbing!


----------



## collegeDoll (Oct 24, 2011)

Im sooo in ! Im already in braids..(straightbacks, conrows or whatev) and i was planning on doing exactly this as a personal challenge, but this is just more motivation


----------



## billyne (Oct 24, 2011)

I need this challenge in my life.. im trying to retain every last drop of my hair growth. I will be a two strand twisting fool for this challenge.


----------



## Evallusion (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm def down for this challenge.  I was considering doing a personal challenge of this nature so this will be the extra motivation I need.  I'm aiming for APL for 2012.  I will post more info as well as a pic closer to the start date (and when my HYH challenge ends).


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm in too!

Crown and Glory method was the FIRST hhj that I ever took and it has grown my hair from damaged cbl to bsb in 2 years. Hoping to make mbl soon!!


----------



## Royalq (Oct 24, 2011)

hecks yeah im in! Will be in twists for a while.

What exactly is the crown and glory method> Ive looked at the site but i still never get a clear idea of what it is...


----------



## kupenda (Oct 24, 2011)

Royalq said:


> What exactly is the crown and glory method> Ive looked at the site but i still never get a clear idea of what it is...


Right! What the heck do you actually do



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blkrose (Oct 24, 2011)

Would like to join....when does it actually start?

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll probably jump in... Not sure if it works as well for withouyt extensions. For ppl who don't know hit up growafrohairlong.com it'll tell you about crown and glory technique.


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 24, 2011)

Royalq said:


> hecks yeah im in! Will be in twists for a while.
> 
> What exactly is the crown and glory method> Ive looked at the site but i still never get a clear idea of what it is...



Royalq, kupenda: long explanation short its basically just keeping ur hair braided or twisted up for extended amts of time. Paying careful attention to not braid to tight or too small. It helps me and most other kinky heads retain MUCH better!



kupenda said:


> Right! What the heck do you actually do
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





Blkrose said:


> Would like to join....when does it actually start?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G



Blkrose, the official start date is December 31st,2011. We should all have our starting pics by then.


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 24, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> I'll probably jump in... Not sure if it works as well for withouyt extensions. For ppl who don't know hit up growafrohairlong.com it'll tell you about crown and glory technique.



silenttullip, GGGGGGGIIIIRRRRRLLLLLLL, it works amazingly w/o extensions as well! Check out my fotki. I used mini braids for about a year and a half to grow and protect my hair!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 24, 2011)

This will go well with my no heat challenge


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 25, 2011)

Stats: Grasing APL in back
          CBL sides
          Top NL Bangs
Reggie: Stay braided 3-8 weeks
            Shampoo 2x week (BWC Rosemary Mint or CoN Argan Oil)
            Moisturizing Conditioner as needed (Vo5 or AOHSR)
            Massage scalp dry or with evco 2x week
            spray water, evoo, and eo braid mist 2-5 times a week
            Spray HS14in1 2-5 times a week
            Dust, Protein treat, and DC after braids are taken down
Starting pic


----------



## prettykinks (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in!!! I had already plan to do this on my own!

Sent from my SPH-M910 using SPH-M910


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in. I just took out kinky twists, and twisted my own hair til I re-install something. Planned on keeping it braided, cause its just so much easier for me. I'll post pics & reggie before I reinstall which should be within the next week


----------



## Charla (Oct 25, 2011)

Withdrawing...not even 2012 and I'm already in too many challenges!  But I'll still be incorporating C&G anyway, just not keeping up with thread.


----------



## Beautytalk69 (Oct 25, 2011)

GIRL this me boo!  I'm in! I wanted to do this, this year but Dh likes when I wear my hair out. Screw him next year...lol. Lets get it! (on my way to get some more infusium and wild hair growth oil) Yall ain't going to know me come Dec 2012 lol.


----------



## bludaydreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> This will go well with my no heat challenge



Exactly what I was thinking! All leading up to my goal: Waist Length 2013!


----------



## lushcoils (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in. I already do this anyway for most of this year. Twist extensions are the methods to my madness. I will be APL in 2012 for the first time ever.


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 25, 2011)

Yaaayyy!!!! I'm super excited!!! I put my hair in some jacked up cornrows on sunday, and slapped on one of my new wigs! I'm hoping to be at 19 inches by next December! Woop woop!!!


----------



## ojemba (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm happy I found this challenge. This is exactly what I've told myself I'll be doing until I reach my goal. This will fall in line with HYH Challenge.

I am currently 6 weeks post relaxer and plan to stretch until Easter 2012 (29 weeks). 
After my relaxer I will utilize a pass and wear my hair out for Easter Mass. 
I'm planning on braiding my hair in medium plaits and wear a wig. I've done the weaves and the braids with extensions but this way works out best for me because I can get to my scalp and moisture my ends as needed.  

For now I'm redoing the plaits every two weeks. I may increase that as my ng becomes more unmanageable . 

Happy Healthy Hair Growing All.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Oct 26, 2011)

I am more than happy to join this challenge!!! I am 25 weeks post, transitioning and really trying not to use heat or big chop. So thanks hopefully by December I can figure out how to up load pics and will have my starting pic for you guys.


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome Ladies!

ojemba, wigging it will be my plan as well! (with some braid extensions and weaves thrown in for god measure *hee hee)



ojemba said:


> I'm happy I found this challenge. This is exactly what I've told myself I'll be doing until I reach my goal. This will fall in line with HYH Challenge.
> 
> I am currently 6 weeks post relaxer and plan to stretch until Easter 2012 (29 weeks).
> After my relaxer I will utilize a pass and wear my hair out for Easter Mass.
> ...


 
ashawn, hows your transition going for you? The longest I have stretched in the last year since I started relaxing my hair again
was 18 weeks. I KNOW that if I had had my hair put away, it would have been much easier to continue. Oh well,  you live, you learn....... and then you start all over!!



Ashawn Arraine said:


> I am more than happy to join this challenge!!! I am 25 weeks post, transitioning and really trying not to use heat or big chop. So thanks hopefully by December I can figure out how to up load pics and will have my starting pic for you guys.


----------



## boundlessbeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

count me in...


----------



## bronzebomb (Oct 26, 2011)

I am definitely in!  I want full shoulder length *and *I want to use up all my products by December 2012!


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 26, 2011)

im sssssssssoooooooooooo in


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 26, 2011)

sunbubbles said:


> 2) Progress checks will be Quarterly. March 31st, *June 31st, September 31st*, and FINAL REVIEW December 31st. (Hold off on the partying until u post ur reveal that night!!)


 Oops! There's only 30 days in June and September.

Good Luck Everyone! I know you'll be successful in 2012!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm in! Like Sunbubbles, I am a bit lazy when it comes to my hair right about now and have been for the entire year so this is the perfect challenge for me at this time. I will primarily wearing my hair braided up and worn under mostly wigs. I may interchange them with weaves but not sure yet.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2011)

ojemba said:


> I'm happy I found this challenge. This is exactly what I've told myself I'll be doing until I reach my goal. This will fall in line with HYH Challenge.
> 
> I am currently 6 weeks post relaxer and plan to stretch until Easter 2012 (29 weeks).
> After my relaxer I will utilize a pass and wear my hair out for Easter Mass.
> ...


 
ITA with the bolded.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh man I'm so in!
Have been doing this unofficially, but this will motivate me.
i'll be primarily using box braids without extensions. I may add a wig for the colder months.
we'll see!


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 26, 2011)

Pompous Blue said:


> Oops! There's only 30 days in June and September.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone! I know you'll be successful in 2012!



Pompous Blue, LMBO! Obviously I missed that whole month and days learning thing in kindergarten! Thanks for reminding me cause I would have been mad, like "why didn't nobody post their updates on June 31st!!!!!!??" *hands in hip*


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'm in this challenge sunbubbles plz add me. I've been in braids since the end of august and I've already vowed to wear them until the end of next year, after having a major set back this summer. I'm hoping I will be able to claim BSL when it's all said and done. I plan on wearing natural braids, snythetic braids and eventually a weave at some point during this challenge.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 27, 2011)

Aggie said:


> I'm in! Like Sunbubbles, I am a bit lazy when it comes to my hair right about now and have been for the entire year so this is the perfect challenge for me at this time. I will primarily wearing my hair braided up and worn under mostly wigs. I may interchange them with weaves but not sure yet.


 
Aggie hey lady, I've missed you up in here. Glad to see you're back. Hope all is well with you and your beautiful head of hair. I'm glad that I've got you in this challenge for inspiratation and support. 

Let's go hard for 2012. Even if we're feeling a little lazy at times.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Oct 27, 2011)

im in~was already going to do this in the next week or so once my LW is shipped to me. it will be great to share with everyone instead of doing it solo. shooting for WL by 2013.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 27, 2011)

I got some tree braids done today. I'm definitely in on this one. I have a TWA right now & am shooting for WL by 9-24-14 (my 40th b-day). I'll be rebraiding the week before Christmas & every 10 weeks after that.

I'm trying to keep my routine simple b/c I don't want build up to hinder my progress. The plan is to moisturize my own hair at night w/a mix of water & a little AV. I'll DC w/diluted cond once every 2 weeks & cleanse my scalp w/ACV once a week.

Even though this is my plan, if anyone sees anything wrong with it & wants to make suggestions, I'm open. TIA...


----------



## lilyofthenile (Oct 27, 2011)

I'M IN.

Only FOUR length checks a year? I think that's GREAT. I need it because I'm a serial length checker. 

I'll do PICS and reggie before the 31st (as long as I don't forget!!).


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm In! I am gonna start with Senegalese twists, I hope to keep the first set in for 2-3 months.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in. I pretty much had planned to braid my hair and wig it until done with nursing school in 2013. This challenge will just motivate me and keep me on track.

I'll post mt reggie and starting pics (of my fro and straightened hair) in December.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Oct 27, 2011)

I normally don't do challenges as my hair never seems to grow but will give it a chance.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 28, 2011)

Starting early. I got these done yesterday. I forgot to take a length shot before she started but my hair will almost touch my eyebrow in the front. The gap in the back isn't on purpose. I didn't know until after the pic. And yes I realize I have a plastic baggy line going across my forehead. 

 @NJoy


----------



## miss cosmic (Oct 28, 2011)

i am so in this challenge.
i bc'd in august of this year and i struggled with my natural hair at first. then, two weeks ago i found the PERFECT regimen for me:
once a week i shampoo my hair with any shampoo. there isn't that much choice where i live and i have not been able to find a sulfate-free shampoo. i make sure to rinse it out very well.
i condition with either garnier fructis or a herbal essences conditioner. i rinse, repeat and rinse. i wash my hair in twist and detangle before washing by the way. after conditioner i gently towel-dry excess water. then i spray my mix of glycerin, water, and coconut oil to each section, run a comb through, and follow that with the herbal essences twist gel before twisting each section. sometimes i'll use the neutrogena triple moisture leave-in instead of the gel.
my twists air-dry, and they are so soft and moist when dry.
i baggy every single night - just wrap my head in cling-wrap and go to bed. 
i don't need to use product between washes. my hair is always soft and moist.
i'l upload pics of my twists soon as possible.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I was supposed to be in the HYH challenge and while I did wear wigs 95% of the time I rarely checked in. I'm currently in extensions and will be taking them out in December. By then I'll be able to give stats.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 29, 2011)

@nakialovesshoes: Wow your braids are nice! About how long will they/do they typically last? Can this be done on extremely thick hair that is almost APL? I'm wondering b/c I have box braids in now after a looooooooong hiatus from braids and I like the way your braids look!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 29, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> @nakialovesshoes: Wow your braids are nice! About how long will they/do they typically last? Can this be done on extremely thick hair that is almost APL? I'm wondering b/c I have box braids in now after a looooooooong hiatus from braids and I like the way your braids look!



@justicefighter1913 Thanks. The length of time kept in really depends on the person & what they're doing to their hair. The style is basically just cornrows going to the back with bulk hair sprouting out. If you are applying a lot of oils or products that will cause build up then I would say that you shouldn't leave them in any longer than 6 weeks.

I knew someone that transitioned & grew her natural hair out for about 3 years using the tree braids & she kept hers for 3 months at a time. But she didn't put anything on her hair & probably only washed once a month, if that.

I won't be using oils. For moisture, I'm rinsing daily in the shower with plain water & baggying nightly with an AV, glycerin & water mix. I'll be cleansing my scalp once a week with diluted ACV & DCing with diluted cond. I will keep mine no longer than 10 weeks at a time.

Also, length doesn't matter. When I first started getting tree braids years ago, I was thick, natural & APL or so. Also, I asked my braider what was the longest hair she had done tree braids on and she has done them on MBL hair before so I don't think length/thickness matters.


----------



## brittle_hair (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm in - 

4 lots of braiding sessions (8 weeks per session) have got me to my current length(in my siggy) so looking forward to seeing where i'll be after another 4.  Braiding is definitely a guaranteed hair growth and retention mechanism for me - but in the past i have braided until i am shoulder length and then relaxed my hair only for it to eventually shed and break before starting the whole process again.  This time the plan is to braid until I am APL/BSL before wearing my own hair out.  Assuming all goes well, I will not be relaxing again.


----------



## Sha76 (Oct 29, 2011)

Count me in! Right now I have 3 inches of hair. Hopefully a little over 4 inches by dec 31st


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2011)

ojemba said:


> @Aggie hey lady, I've missed you up in here. Glad to see you're back. Hope all is well with you and your beautiful head of hair. I'm glad that I've got you in this challenge for inspiratation and support.
> 
> Let's go hard for 2012. Even if we're feeling a little lazy at times.


 
ojemba, girl it's good to be back too. I gatta admit, I missed you ladies as well and I know I have been MIA for ions but I have been lurking a few times but hardly posting. I have been so incredibly busy as of late and trying to get back in the swing of taking care of my hair and body again. This is a wonderful boost in the right direction. I will give this one some real effort.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2011)

I want to join! I did the Crown and Glory method while transitioning and I had great growth and retention. I hoping to *finally* make APL or even BSL in 2012. I'm currently wearing tree braids until New Years.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Nov 1, 2011)

Just a couple of questions for you ladies who wear braids (specifically with extenstions) for long periods of time.

1) How long were they kept in?
2) What's a safe amount of time to break between installations?

.... Also could someone please tell me how to upload pics.  I will probably be starting the challenge this weekend cause I am tired of dealing with the two textures on my head. I am transitioning and I am 26 weeks post.

TIA


----------



## Charla (Nov 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I want to join! I did the Crown and Glory method while transitioning and I had great growth and retention. I hoping to *finally* make APL or even BSL in 2012. I'm currently wearing tree braids until New Years.



oooooh, Platinum   Hot Mama!  I love your new pic!


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Nov 1, 2011)

I am in!  I am not going to have time to do my hair regularly for a while. so...I will alternate between extensions or just my hair (probably under wigs) - mostly in extensions. I was planning to put my hair up in yarn braids for a month so I will have loose hair for the initial check in.


----------



## ms.lisab (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for adding me.  I am looking forward to this challenge. It is exactly what I need right now.


----------



## niknik253 (Nov 1, 2011)

I would love to join. I currently have box braids under my wig and that's pretty much how it will be until the end of 2012! I am hoping to be bsl by then with full/thick edges!


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 1, 2011)

I have been doing this for about 1-2 months now. It is working for me. I am newly natural and would like to grow my hair out from this twa. 

I have been wearing 2 braids going back or in mini twist. When I go out I wear my wigs or my 2 braids. Don't like my mini twist. I will post a pic at the end of the year.

As for as my regi. I wash my hair once a month, cowash once a week. I DC my hair every week. I also do a protein treatment at least 1-2x a month. (depends on my hair needs) I moisture and seal as needed.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I want to join! I did the Crown and Glory method while transitioning and I had great growth and retention. I hoping to *finally* make APL or even BSL in 2012. I'm currently wearing tree braids until New Years.



Platinum Hey my treebraid trucker sister. I love yours. Please tell me what hair was used. I'm already looking for different hair for when I rebraid right before Christmas. 

Also, how long are you keeping yours & what's your routine while you have them in?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2011)

I  I need a new whole head wig. I've grown bored with the ones I have but I only like them really short right now. I want to get my friends and relatives accustomed to seeing me with short hair so that when I finally do my reveal at the end of next year, it would  everyone.


----------



## SkySurfer (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm so in! I'm so close to APL , I just wanna make it,  soon! I've been in braids/twists since april, and it's definitely helped with retention, I will post updated stats when I take my current senegalese twists out x


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Platinum Hey my treebraid trucker sister. I love yours. Please tell me what hair was used. I'm already looking for different hair for when I rebraid right before Christmas.
> 
> Also, how long are you keeping yours & what's your routine while you have them in?



nakialovesshoes Hey! I used Milky Way Wet and Wavy Human Hair. I plan to keep these in for about 8-10 weeks. 

I cowash 3-4 times a week (maybe less in colder months)
oil my scalp with a light oil or Wild Growth Oil
moisturize every night with African Royale BRX braid spray followed by Surge 14 (or Infusium 23)

I had no problems with breakage or excessive split end when I used this regimen.


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 3, 2011)

I've gotten off to an eraly start and got kinky twists done yesterday.  I'm gonna keep these in until the official start of this challenge.


----------



## SkySurfer (Nov 4, 2011)

Still in my twists, hope to keep them in till the end of December, or even my birthday at the end of January, we'll see. I get bored soooo easily!


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 4, 2011)

I really want to join this but I can't see myself hiding my hair all year. I will be watching this thread and PS for awhile. I already plan to do another set of braids. I plan to start beauty school in Jan so maybe keeping my hair braided will be for the best but ugh, It takes FOREVER. Cheap and worth it but UGH!


----------



## ojemba (Nov 4, 2011)

TGIF ladies,

1 week in my plaits. I did a cowash yesterday morning. Planning on keeping these plaits until dec 2. Ohh I'm hiding plaits under a wig, no hair left out.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll participate from the sidelines. I already protective style since my last relaxer Oct 09. It has gotten me to 2'' above APL. I'm very lazy to post progress pics and updates so it will be a sideline commitment for me.

I go hardcore in PStyling and i'm really hoping to reach BSL stretched.(no heat)

Best of luck to all participants.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 4, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> I've gotten off to an eraly start and got kinky twists done yesterday.  I'm gonna keep these in until the official start of this challenge.



Evallusion So... you didn't take any pics? 

Just joking with you Evallusion. Hi ladies - just checking in. I get antsy when I have braids. It drives me mad that I can't get to my hair. But I keep telling myself that I can't give up. PSing really helps my growth/retention rate & I'm on a WL mission for my 40th. So if anyone needs encouragement, I'm here to say don't give up!


----------



## CrissieD (Nov 4, 2011)

I am really bad with following up with update pick but I'll try  
Anywho here is my starting point. I want to be WL next year.



Sent from my Super Kewl EVO... Please blame the phone for the typos


----------



## CrissieD (Nov 4, 2011)

Almost forgot to add it lol

Sent from my Super Kewl EVO... Please blame the phone for the typos


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 4, 2011)

nakialovesshoes  LOL.  I would have taken pics but my toddler spilled juice all over my new phone and I had to order a new one.  Toddlers...   Once it gets here, I promise you guys some pics!


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Nov 4, 2011)

I get back into braids the 12th, I'm super excited!! My hair is bsb length and I'm hoping by may (3 year hair journey anniversary) that I'll be mbl by then! I see women with braids and I'm getting soooo impatient now! lol!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies, just check in, my braids need to be redone, but I'm trying to hold on for another 2weeks. Everything is going good, keeping my hair moisturized and ends protected. I'll post my starting pic sometime in dec...Happy Hair Growing Ladies


----------



## fletgee (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm in!

But I got a question.........

In doing Crown and Glory do I have to add extentions to my braids or can I just braid??

I don't wear my hair out. I wear a wig cap and a scarf when I go outside.


----------



## SkySurfer (Nov 5, 2011)

fletgee said:


> I'm in!
> 
> But I got a question.........
> 
> ...



I think you can also do this, as long as you keep your hair protected as you say you will do, as well as hydrated and nourished.


----------



## Zeal (Nov 5, 2011)

Count me in.  I don't have a camera.  i will do tje bes that I can to get shots.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm in. My hair is in 2 strand twists 90% of the time anyway.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm in too! I need to re-up on PS-ing for 2012. I mostly wear wash n' gos with KT + KCCC but its getting cold now so I need to change this up. I will post starting pics and reggie in December. I am about 2 inches away from APL flat ironed - my goal is to make APL and beyond in 2012.

Here are my starting pics:


----------



## collegeDoll (Nov 5, 2011)

Checkin in ! washed my hair and re-did (lol not a word) my braids, my scalp feels 200000000x better 

Ladies, do any of you where a wig with a side bang (think meagan goode) or full chinese bangs (think nikki minaj) that is NOT shiny ?? I think i want a try a wig but i dont want it to look cheap and wiggy :/ I might just have to make my own cuz i dont want my wig reflectin the sun


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 5, 2011)

I have just officially subscribed but have been lurking since July 2010. Please add me to this challenge. I have been protective styling 100% in wigs since April 2011. Will have a starting picture as of Dec 2011. I am currently 12 weeks post. Soooo excited! Hello everyone! 

Mimi :luv2:


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Nov 5, 2011)

collegeDoll said:


> Checkin in ! washed my hair and re-did (lol not a word) my braids, my scalp feels 200000000x better
> 
> Ladies, do any of you where a wig with a side bang (think meagan goode) or full chinese bangs (think nikki minaj) that is NOT shiny ?? I think i want a try a wig but i dont want it to look cheap and wiggy :/ I might just have to make my own cuz i dont want my wig reflectin the sun



Lol! Thank you Jesus for someone who wants hair that looks like real hair!! All the wigs I've seen are so fake it's almost funny!  I've been thinking about getting a wig, but when I've seen all the fails, noooo, I'll still to braids that look natural


----------



## glamchick84 (Nov 5, 2011)

count me in...I have a twa, so this should be easy for me since I rarely wear my twa out. today I am going to attempt tree braids. wish me luck, lol I am so lazy when it comes to my hair but at the same time to cheap to pay.

nakialovesshoes and platinum have inspired me.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 5, 2011)

glamchick84 said:


> count me in...I have a twa, so this should be easy for me since I rarely wear my twa out. today I am going to attempt tree braids. wish me luck, lol I am so lazy when it comes to my hair but at the same time to cheap to pay.
> 
> nakialovesshoes and platinum have inspired me.



glamchick84 Please post some pics when you're done.


----------



## Z-kitty (Nov 5, 2011)

Please add me to the challenge. I started C&G in August to help me transition.  Just had kinky twists installed yesterday and will be wearing them until Feb 4th.  I'll post pics soon.


----------



## collegeDoll (Nov 5, 2011)

WhippedButterCreme said:


> Lol! Thank you Jesus for someone who wants hair that looks like real hair!! All the wigs I've seen are so fake it's almost funny!  I've been thinking about getting a wig, but when I've seen all the fails, noooo, I'll still to braids that look natural



lmaoo yess i want my wig to be convincing ! obvious wigs are NOT cute lol  at least put a little bit of baby powder on that lol.... im gonna make my own and take some pics


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm gonna wear my hair in twists until the start of the challenge when I put in senegalese twists. I need a break from styling my hair, I am 24 weeks post and I am just a little sick of it all at the moment.


----------



## MrsChon (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm a newbie and SOOOO in on this challenge. I'll have all necessities in by the deadline. Thanks 4this forum & I look 4ward 2 taking this journey with u all!!!

Sent from my iPhone, HHG~


----------



## cnap (Nov 6, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## SkySurfer (Nov 6, 2011)

I baggied in my twists with no product last night, scalp feels very supple, hair feels hydrated


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I found a wig that I want after I do my braids so that will help me go a little longer.

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm in. This is a method that works for me. Stress free and easy.


----------



## collegeDoll (Nov 7, 2011)

hey has anyone been successful with daily scalp rinsing while in braids? i use the stocking cap method to wash/condition/cowash so im not concerned about tangling, manipulation or messing up my braids....i use a growth aid on my scalp nightly and i was lookin into daily rinsing in the mornings


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 7, 2011)

I get bad matting and tangling if my hair ends up wet under braids. So I only wash my scalp with an applicator bottle with diluted shampoo.


----------



## collegeDoll (Nov 7, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I get bad matting and tangling if my hair ends up wet under braids. So I only wash my scalp with an applicator bottle with diluted shampoo.




how often do you do this?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 7, 2011)

collegeDoll maybe every other week while in the braids.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Nov 7, 2011)

Please add me. This method brought my hair back to life about a year ago and I've been slacking.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 7, 2011)

Decisions, decisions, decisions.  Trying to decide when I will install my own kinky twist, or do bomb twist, or try regular old braids.  I am not expert, and just started kinky twisting my own hair recently, so I need to dedicate a whole weekend.  

Just don't know what I want to do.  We have til December to install, so I have some time.


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 8, 2011)

Pick me! Pick me!
I will be doing cornrows, wigs, and braids with or without braids.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Nov 8, 2011)

Count me in, I'm going back natural and will be doing sew in for the entire year.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Nov 8, 2011)

So I have my starting pic but I can't figure out how to resize it so I can up load can someone help please?


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Nov 8, 2011)

So I found another way to do it and here is the pic of my starting length. Sorry it's side ways.


----------



## napbella (Nov 8, 2011)

I rinsed my senegalese twists every other day when I was in the desert. Sometimes I would use a light conditioner then rinse that out and lightly massage my scalp with a thin oil of my choosing. Afterwards I would wrap my twists in one of those thingys that soak up water really well (cant think of the name now) and by the time I'm dressed I have no drippys. I remember when I took them down my hair was nice and moisturized and not dry as it was in the past.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 8, 2011)

sunbubbles (and other challengers)- What is meant by 4-8 weeks with each install? Is that without re-doing any twists/braids during that time? Does the C & G method not work as effectively if the twists/braids are re-done more often? I keep my mini twists in for a month during the fall/winter.  But I am not sure I could pull that off in the summer  I would love to do this challenge, but I am concerned about the summer months & sweating...I wash my hair more often then, so I wouldn't want to go more than two weeks without a good shampoo (after takedown) and then a fresh install  Is that against the rules of the challenge or counterproductive because of too much manipulation of the hair? Sowwy about the 20 questions, but I only want to commit if I know I can do it right  TIA


----------



## ojemba (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'm back to post my reggie for the next couple of months and 2012. 

On Thursday I will be 8 weeks post relaxer. I am trying to stretch this relaxer Until June 2012. 

I plan to keep my hair in plaits for no longer than 6 weeks at a time. 
Use the deep moisture method when putting in plaits
cowash every 5 days 
deep condish plaits every 10 days
Alternate with applying Castor Oil and my MT/MN mix every night
Moisturize and seal every day
strong protein treatment everytime I remove plaits.

98% Wigging - plaits in a Bun on wash days

Thus far I only have two passes for 2012 planned, My birthday and my step-daughters graduation from high school. Then I plan to wear a twist out in a bun. 

This will be my 2012 regimen - I hope to make it to WL by Dec 2012.

Starting pic taken sept 2011 after retouch.


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 8, 2011)

As promised, here are some pics of my kinky twists...





nakialovesshoes  pics are up

Sent from my Android...


----------



## sunbubbles (Nov 8, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @sunbubbles (and other challengers)- What is meant by 4-8 weeks with each install? Is that without re-doing any twists/braids during that time? Does the C & G method not work as effectively if the twists/braids are re-done more often? I keep my mini twists in for a month during the fall/winter. But I am not sure I could pull that off in the summer  I would love to do this challenge, but I am concerned about the summer months & sweating...I wash my hair more often then, so I wouldn't want to go more than two weeks without a good shampoo (after takedown) and then a fresh install  Is that against the rules of the challenge or counterproductive because of too much manipulation of the hair? Sowwy about the 20 questions, but I only want to commit if I know I can do it right  TIA


 
LilMissSunshine5
Hey girly!

Traditionally the C&G method is meant to leave the braids/twists etc in for an extended period of time to minimize manipulation. However, I do understand that we all have different textures on our heads and sometimes adjustments must be made. For example, I feel the need to re-do my edges when I have in individuals/mini braids etc. It has maintained the health of my edges. No point in having booty-butt length hair if my hair-line doesnt start until the middle of my scalp!!! I dont think its a problem if you have to re-do the twists every couple weeks, however they would HAVE to stay in a protective style. No taking it out 1 week, getting tired and not putting them in for another 10 days!! (you'd get an old fashioned "swirley" for that! LOL! Newayz Ill make sure I adjust the original post. I think the main goal here is to have as MINIMAL amt of  manipulation as possible.


----------



## sunbubbles (Nov 8, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm back to post my reggie for the next couple of months and 2012.
> 
> ...


 
ojemba: This is great!! Your hair is already fabulous and thick, I cant wait to see how great its gonna look at the end of next year!! Are you bonelaxed or texlaxed and hows your stretch going thusfar?


----------



## ojemba (Nov 9, 2011)

sunbubbles said:


> ojemba: This is great!! Your hair is already fabulous and thick, I cant wait to see how great its gonna look at the end of next year are you bonelaxed or texlaxed and hows your stretch going thusfar?



sunbubbles thank you. I'm so super excited with the possibilities that awaits my hair in 2012. I'm determined to stick with this challenge and maintain every inch. 

My hair is mostly bonelaxed but since I've been doing my own relaxers I try to cut back the time I leave the relaxer process - a bit texlaxed. Air drying and I don't flat iron helps give it a full and thick. 

My stretch is going great so far. Keeping my hair in plaits is my best friend. I did a 26 weeks stretch last year and I loved the results so I'm pushing for another if not longer.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 9, 2011)

sunbubbles  You had me dying laughing with your post.  Well, consider me in!  I will see how things go during the summer (I may need to wash my scalp more then to avoid a scalp dermatitis flare up ) Damn you SD  I am scared about this challenge, but super excited to get it started


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 9, 2011)

@college doll, what is the stocking cap method? Does it make braids look pretty longer.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 9, 2011)

I was hoping to install kinky twists over the weekend since it's a long one.  But I think I sprained my ring finger or something.  It's been painful for a week.  Time to hit the doc.  
I'll hold off another week, maybe just try and trim a bit this weekend.


----------



## sunbubbles (Nov 9, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> I was hoping to install kinky twists over the weekend since it's a long one. But I think I sprained my ring finger or something. It's been painful for a week. Time to hit the doc.
> I'll hold off another week, maybe just try and trim a bit this weekend.


 
@Golden75

OUCH! Thats wayyy too much twisting! Hope you get that taken care of!


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Nov 9, 2011)

That reminds me, I want to cowash maybe 3x a week since I work out..3 x a week lol! Anyone know a good method to control frizzies? I cowash, add braid spray n leave in then put a skull cap on and air dry so my hair flattens...Any other tricks of the trade?

I want to try to learn how to put in extensions myself, even if I can only do it well enough to retouch my edges or make the style last a bit longer


----------



## mallysmommy (Nov 10, 2011)

newbie here. will have stats and pics for you by the dead line


----------



## collegeDoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Seamonster its when when you wash/condition through a wig cap..it works great and my braids stay fresh longer  ..heres a vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3raqRiIZFzA

he's talking so if you skip to halfway through he shows the the technique and results


----------



## cnap (Nov 10, 2011)

SUPER EXCITED

Will be doing 2 strand twists.Washing and re-twisting every
2-4 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2011)

Ooops, I never posted my starting pic The length will look almost the same at the end of the challenge as it does now because I am trimming off the straggly ends every 3 month so here it is:


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 10, 2011)

ojemba said:


> I plan to keep my hair in plaits for no longer than 6 weeks at a time.
> Use the deep moisture method when putting in plaits
> cowash every 5 days
> deep condish plaits every 10 days
> ...



ojemba Your hair is gorgeous already! I have a question or 2 for your about your routine. How are you applying the castor oil? When you mentioned MT/MN, I assumed you were referring to applying it to your scalp. If so, what are the benefits of castor oil when applied to your scalp?

Also, I just bought some MN. I liquefied some coconut oil and mixed the two but it was a major fail. MN & liquid coconut oil are like oil and water. They will not mix. When the coconut oil got hard again, I was able to whip the two together. So I may have to keep the coconut oil cool & use it like a grease. What exactly is your MT/MN recipe. I've been thinking about going back to MT because I got an inch the 1 month I did use it.

Lastly, what you do you moisturize & seal with?

To anyone that's reading: my treebraids have only been in for 2 weeks & they look a hot mess already. My TWA has pulled a Kanye and stole the mic. You can't even see the cornrows in the front because of all the fuzz from my TWA. Because my hair is super soft around the perimeter & in my nape, one of my cornrows came completely off & the braids have lifted & my whole nape is just exposed underneath the extension hair. erplexed

So...I'm probably going to just start wearing a beehive (with extension hair) under a wig & I'll be forced to hide my hair & I can still do C&G. What do you think?


----------



## kroeskop (Nov 12, 2011)

I am in ...please countt me in


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm up redoing my natural braids. I plan to keep this set up for 4wks


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 17, 2011)

I shampooed my kinky twists today.

2 weeks down, 6 to go.


----------



## pdiop81 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am sooo in. I am in weaves right now and on alternating in with wigs for the next year. The contest i needed to keep me on track.


----------



## mallysmommy (Nov 19, 2011)

very itchy sew in


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 19, 2011)

So the tree braids didn't work out. Since my hair is so short, the places where it is really soft/fine (nape/perimeter), the braids begin slipping & I had way too much fuzz. I took them out 2 days shy of 3 weeks.

Also, she had to use more tension to catch my hair up & I think I got a wee amount of hairline damage. For now I'm babying & using castor oil/sulfur. I'm not sure what I'm going to do next.

I'm open to suggestions. In the almost 3 weeks that I had the braids, I got over 1/4" but less than 1/2" in growth. Trying to amp up my topical growth aids. I'm going hard for that infamous inch per month.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2011)

Still rocking my tree braids. I'll probably keep them in  for a few more weeks then, I'll probably get another set of these.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 19, 2011)

nakialoveshoes, that is good progress, it's takes me about 5-6weeks inorder to get an 1/2inch. I would love to get more growth in a shorter period of time. I'm not good at sticking with growth aids. I did however buy two bottles of kelp since I read on here that kelp also help with rapid growth, so I shall see


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 19, 2011)

Firstborn2 said:


> @nakialoveshoes, that is good progress, it's takes me about 5-6weeks inorder to get an 1/2inch. I would love to get more growth in a shorter period of time. I'm not good at sticking with growth aids. I did however buy two bottles of kelp since I read on here that kelp also help with rapid growth, so I shall see



Firstborn2 Thanks - it usually takes me 4 weeks to get 1/2 inch. In the past, I've successfully achieved an inch in a month with MT, MN & the GroAut line.

Right now I'm using a sulfur mix. My plan is to use the sulfur for 30 days & then switch to a MT/MN mix. I'm going to try & do the ones that I know work for 30 days at a time & keep switching with hopes that my hair won't get immune.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2011)

I am wearing my short flip wig by Midway for the next 4 weeks but for Christmas, I will be rocking my curly Zury wig named Singer.It is gorgeous on me but if you saw it on the website, it leaves much to be desired. When I tried it on at the BSS, the sales girls said it looked just like my own hair. I will probably be taking a pic of it when I start to wear it next month. I can't wait!


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in! Will be wearing cornrows under a wig and maybe get braids or twists done too.


----------



## manter26 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in! My hair hasn't done as well as it did when I joined the 2010 braid challenge. I'm trying to get back on target for BSL (and longer in 2012).

Starting pic: pixie braids put in 11/17...wet in this pic






length check dec 2011




mirror is filthy, sry.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmmm my hair doesn't do well with leaving it in plaits for more than 3 weeks. It gets matted something horrible and takes 6 hours to detangle. I'm going to have to figure something else out or this challenge is not going to work out for me as I thought. Sigh....


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Nothing exciting to report just checking in. Hair are in braids, doing a DC now. nothing special.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Nov 21, 2011)

Had mini kinky twists in for 5 weeks (which is good for me). I am getting tree braids tomorrow night. Will keep these in for 4 weeks then straighten and trim for the holidays. Will post my official starting pick for the challenge then.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2011)

I think I will be GHE baggying my hair under my wig while at work today. I like how my hair feels after wearing it like this nice and soft.


----------



## eocceas (Nov 22, 2011)

Please add me although I have been doing this method without even knowing it, with thremendous results. For the past 20mos. since my BC my hair has grown from 3" twa(necklength) to brushing MBL super excited to share the same success with other folks. 

I twist my hair 100% of the time even underneath my Betsy(wig's name)
sometimes I cover the twist with her, often times I don't.
I prepoo before I do anything with Tresseme Naturals or GVP Matrix Biolage and EVOO. (mostly overnight)
I wash on or about the 1st of each mo, detangle and retwist immediately.
I co-wash the middle of the mo. in twist
Dc when I co-wash and wash, with Alter Ego or GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm(under steamer)
Leave-in with Kimmaytube recipe
Protein w/Aphogee 2 min. or Moroccan Oil Restorative Mask
Oil my scalp 2x/week with oil mix-1oz. Sublime sulfur to 8oz. JBCO
I spray my hair with spritz mixed w/water, lil vegetable glycerin or aloe vera and seal ends 2-3x a week or when needed.

miscallaneouses
I will do a weave install at least 1x cuz I'm bound to get sick of my hair.
I will trim 1x in the middle of the year.
I will do the baggy/GHE method every now and then nightly for a whole mo.(did that last mo. and retained an inch)
Will experiment with more styling of my twist now that they're longer, may even try mini twist.


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 22, 2011)

I bought braid hair today, I might start this challenge December 1. I just have to decide whether to start with Senegalese twists or individual braids, hmm.......


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 23, 2011)

Ive been in these kinky twists for 3 weeks now...5 more weeks to go.  They are still looking pretty good (even though I dont tie my hair up...oops).


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Nov 23, 2011)

Been rocking a sew-in since mid-October. I'll probably take it out sometime in December and wear braids under a 3/4 wig for a bit.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Nov 23, 2011)

First set of tree braids ever and I'm LOVING them so far. This may be go to protective style.

Sorry for the glare.


----------



## sunbubbles (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey ladies, ssoooooooooo, its been a long month! First of all, I'm having some kind of weird skin reaction all over my face and neck. Idk what its from and I'm sitting at the Dermatologist office as I type this from my phone!! I'm praying that its not from the synthetic haired wigs I've been wearing, or worse yet my MN/SULPHUR mixture!!!!!!! *sniffle sniffle*  but besides that I've still been rocking these cornrows. I just took out the last set (4weeks) and I had ANOTHER setback!!!!!! *sucks teeth*  I completely forgot about the differences in texture between my front hair and the back. My back texture is more similar to 3c/4a, very fine, and it CANNOT stay braided or twisted more than a week at a time w/o turning into a knotty mess!!!! *sigh* as u can guess I left it on for the entire 4 weeks, and when I went to take the cornrows down, my hair in the back was horrible trying to detangle! That's at least 1/2-1 inch GONE!! I could kick myself......... Sorry for the out burst  I just had to vent. Newayz, I'll keep everyone updated on what the doctor says. I don't wanna get rid of my precious wigs, and I don't have the money to buy human hair wigs right now!!!!!!! Ggggggrrr! What's a girl to do??!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 23, 2011)

eocceas Um, I think you can go ahead & claim MBL. Your hair is gorgeous. Congrats!

sunbubbles Sorry to hear about your skin issues. I hope everything is okay. When you get a chance please share your MN/sulfur recipe, if you don't mind. TIA...

Even though the tree braids didn't work, I figured out that my hair is long enough to do lil celie plaits. The ones in my nape and around the perimeter keep unraveling but for the most part it's holding up pretty nicely.

I put on a stocking cap over them when I wash & co-wash. That's helping to keep the style from completely unraveling.

I'll be rocking these plaits under wigs & headwraps indefinitely.


----------



## MrsChon (Nov 25, 2011)

Stats: Last relaxer, Dec. 9, 2010. Current length: Between APL & BSL( will update this when I cut at least an inch off next month)
Regi: Weekly= prepoo w/ a mix of EVOO & Tresamme' Naturals - silicone free overnight. Wash w/ Suave clarifying shampoo, condition w/ TN, DC w/ ORS for an hour. Rinse & apply my leave ins, let air dry & style.
Styles: For this challenge I plan on PSing w/ tree braids & cornrows. Switching between the two every 2-3months. (will keep u posted if I come up w/ any other PS)
Pics: 




Combed out




Curl pattern,no product, freshly washed




 freshly washed..sorry bout the blk top :-(




Curl pattern,no product, freshly washed




Sent from my iPhone, HHG~


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm still wearing my short pixie wig that's in my siggy over 4 large plaits. I moisturize daily and baggy a few times a week to keep my hair ultra soft. 

I am 13 weeks post my last texlaxer and keeping it soft is fast becoming a chore this deep into the stretch. 

I want to texlax  and hendigo it again in another 2 weeks or so. Yeah, my grays are also coming in fierce now too.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 25, 2011)

Aggie if I'm not being too nosey, how often do you henna for your grays and do you like the results better than permanent hair dyes? I only ask because I've recently notice that I have more gray sprouting up throughout my head. I know I will have to start coloring sooner or later. TIA


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2011)

Firstborn2 said:


> @Aggie if I'm not being too nosey, how often do you henna for your grays and do you like the results better than permanent hair dyes? I only ask because I've recently notice that I have more gray sprouting up throughout my head. I know I will have to start coloring sooner or later. TIA


 
Firstborn2, When I wore my hair out daily, I henna'ed my hair once a month but now that I am wearing a wig as a PS, I only use henna and indigo right after I texlax it. 

I have never used a commercial dye on my hair - too scared to try it. I do however  the effects of henna and indigo on my hair. I can't stop staring at it and touching it when I do. The shine is just out of this world, the color is super pretty and it doesn't bleed. 

I don't ever want to be without my henna and indigo. The process is long but hey, my hair deserves the love.


----------



## Bluetopia (Nov 25, 2011)

sign me up! i started C&G on 11.9.11 cause just two months after my BC I already needed a break lol


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 26, 2011)

@Aggie, thanks for your response, I guess it's time for me to start researching the henna threads.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Nov 26, 2011)

Going to be taking length check pics late December! Can't wait to start the challenge.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 26, 2011)

Aggie said:


> I'm still wearing my short pixie wig that's in my siggy over 4 large plaits. I moisturize daily and baggy a few times a week to keep my hair ultra soft.
> 
> I am 13 weeks post my last texlaxer and keeping it soft is fast becoming a chore this deep into the stretch.
> 
> I want to texlax  and hendigo it again in another 2 weeks or so. Yeah, my grays are also coming in fierce now too.





Firstborn2 said:


> @Aggie if I'm not being too nosey, how often do you henna for your grays and do you like the results better than permanent hair dyes? I only ask because I've recently notice that I have more gray sprouting up throughout my head. I know I will have to start coloring sooner or later. TIA



Aggie Firstborn2
Hey ladies. Have either of you ever taken Fo-ti root consistently? It is good for gray hairs & will even reverse them.

I was taking it consistently for a while because it supposedly extends the growth phase of hair. Back then I knew nothing about it helping with grays. One time I ran out & never did go get anymore. Sure enough I started getting grays, whereas I hadn't had any before.


----------



## mellymel05 (Nov 26, 2011)

Im in! I love being in braids. There is a lot going on in my daily life so its hard for me to be creative and like what I see. I am notorious for straight back conrows. I love, Love, LOVE them!!!!

I will be back in them next week and those will last me until the end of the year. My mom is having surgery and I have to drive home to help out, not the best hair situation to be in. If its not in braids I will twist it around my fingers and play in it while I am in the waiting room. That is not good for the strands.


----------



## cnap (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 26, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Aggie @Firstborn2
> Hey ladies. *Have either of you ever taken Fo-ti root consistently? It is good for gray hairs & will even reverse them*.
> 
> I was taking it consistently for a while because it supposedly extends the growth phase of hair. Back then I knew nothing about it helping with grays. One time I ran out & never did go get anymore. Sure enough I started getting grays, whereas I hadn't had any before.


 
nakialovesshoes, girl thank you for the reminder!!! you are so right about the Fo-Ti. Although I have never taken it, I had a coworker who swore by it. I had done some research and sure enough it does reverse grays. I would much rather take the vitamins than dye my hair..


----------



## eocceas (Nov 26, 2011)

sunbubbles said:


> Hey ladies, ssoooooooooo, its been a long month! First of all, I'm having some kind of weird skin reaction all over my face and neck. Idk what its from and I'm sitting at the Dermatologist office as I type this from my phone!! I'm praying that its not from the synthetic haired wigs I've been wearing, or worse yet my MN/SULPHUR mixture!!!!!!! *sniffle sniffle*  but besides that I've still been rocking these cornrows. I just took out the last set (4weeks) and I had ANOTHER setback!!!!!! *sucks teeth*  I completely forgot about the differences in texture between my front hair and the back. My back texture is more similar to 3c/4a, very fine, and it CANNOT stay braided or twisted more than a week at a time w/o turning into a knotty mess!!!! *sigh* as u can guess I left it on for the entire 4 weeks, and when I went to take the cornrows down, my hair in the back was horrible trying to detangle! That's at least 1/2-1 inch GONE!! I could kick myself......... Sorry for the out burst  I just had to vent. Newayz, I'll keep everyone updated on what the doctor says. I don't wanna get rid of my precious wigs, and I don't have the money to buy human hair wigs right now!!!!!!! Ggggggrrr! What's a girl to do??!
> 
> 
> Sunbubbles sry to hear about the setback and skin reaction. But if I could maybe suggest trying (if u don't already) b4 taking down the braids put a good amount of conditioner the night b4 if u can and let it marinate nice and good over night. Then when u unbraid it detangle each braid separately. Also I was going to do a review on this conditioner I just tried over the weekend and I have found my new Holy Grail! I could not believe how easy it was to detangle my hair. I could literally run the comb through my 4a hair in 1-3 passes, with minimal hair left on the comb. What normally takes me an 1hr-1 1/2 took me ab 25 min. and left my hair super soft. it's the generic brand of Biolage...it's GVP Matrix Biolage Conditionjng Balm You should give it a try maybe it will do the trick...good luck.


----------



## eocceas (Nov 26, 2011)

Aggie said:


> Firstborn2, When I wore my hair out daily, I henna'ed my hair once a month but now that I am wearing a wig as a PS, I only use henna and indigo right after I texlax it.
> 
> I have never used a commercial dye on my hair - too scared to try it. I do however  the effects of henna and indigo on my hair. I can't stop staring at it and touching it when I do. The shine is just out of this world, the color is super pretty and it doesn't bleed.
> 
> I don't ever want to be without my henna and indigo. The process is long but hey, my hair deserves the love.



Aggie, can u plse tell us which Henna u use?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2011)

Firstborn2 said:


> @Aggie, thanks for your response, I guess it's time for me to start researching the henna threads.


 
You rae most welcomed Firstborn2. I would highly recommend you do. You can check out my fotki album for my recupe and henna application method if you like - link is in my siggy - no pw needed.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Aggie @Firstborn2
> Hey ladies. Have either of you ever taken *Fo-ti* root consistently? It is good for gray hairs & will even reverse them.
> 
> I was taking it consistently for a while because it supposedly extends the growth phase of hair. Back then I knew nothing about it helping with grays. One time I ran out & never did go get anymore. Sure enough I started getting grays, whereas I hadn't had any before.


 
nakialovesshoes, I can't say that I have but thanks for the tip. I will need to look this one up.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2011)

eocceas said:


> Aggie, can u plse tell us which Henna u use?


 
I have used henna from www.fromnaturewithlove.com and it was a really good henna with no added herbs but of late I have been using Karishma Herbal Henna that I bought from www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com. I also purchase indigo from there. It performs just as good as the henna from FNWL.com.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 26, 2011)

About to wash and cornrow my hair. Plan on leaving them up for exactly one month (to 12/26), then I will flat iron and trim and take pics. That will be my official start pic and date  for the challenge.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Nov 28, 2011)

cenette said:


>



so is ur length bsb??  I'm terrible with lengths lol! 'cuz my strands are like around that length too


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 28, 2011)

Think I need to install my twist soon.  This will be my 3rd self install attempt, and I'm hoping my technique has improved. 

I had a dream last night that I was installing the twist and they came out great! And was getting them in fast.


----------



## cnap (Nov 28, 2011)

WhippedButterCreme I just claim APL for now.


----------



## mallysmommy (Nov 28, 2011)

time for the sew in to go. looking up local braiders for some micros


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Nov 28, 2011)

cenette said:


> WhippedButterCreme I just claim APL for now.



Really? Well that's a looooong Apl!  Most ladies who are apl are waaay shorter!


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 1, 2011)

bump...........


----------



## mallysmommy (Dec 1, 2011)

I took the sew in down...i've never seen so much build up and dirt... 
I washed clarified and deep condished my hair and sealed with some oil. I refrained from using any heat this time. I will now rock some micro braids until i can't take it anymore, we shall see how long this lasts. Pic is attached.

I was also compelled to check the length of my hair. (i told myself that i would wait until April) from what i saw it all looked good. Hope everything is growing well with you guys! Leggo!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 1, 2011)

Its been 4 weeks in these kinky twists...I'm halfway there.

I shampooed last night.  I really can't see how peeps can go any longer than 2 weeks between washes.  I cant go a day over or my scalp will be pissed.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 1, 2011)

Think I will start my install this weekend. Hoping I can wash and DC overnight tonight. But will definately start the KT process on Saturday.  

The last two times it took 8 hours, 4hrs on Friday, then Saturday.  Making them smaller this time so they last, so may take a bit longer.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 1, 2011)

IMMA BE WEAVED FOR THE NEXT 6-8 MONTHS. OR UNTILL THIS WEATHER GETS BETTER


----------



## Aggie (Dec 1, 2011)

I am wearing a beautiful curly wig by Zury called Singer. It doesn't look much on the package, but wow! It is gorgeous on me.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 3, 2011)

The roots of my kinky twists are starting to look serious, lol.  I'm gonna ride it out for my remaining 3 1/2 weeks...

Oh, as of Dec 1st, I've added sulfur to my scalp mix of JBCO.  Lets see how this goes.


----------



## cnap (Dec 3, 2011)

I did my 2 strand twists 11.25.11. I plan on keeping them in for 1 month n 1/2


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 3, 2011)

Started my kt tonight. Hope to finish sometime tomorrow.  Hope....


----------



## HoneyCoated (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm with it!


----------



## ojemba (Dec 4, 2011)

16 cornrows under my wig. I'm thinking I might do some singles after this 6 weeks wig wearing. I have a soror who does an amazing job. Let's see how my detangling and wash days go as I the weeks go by.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 7, 2011)

@sunbubbles - can you please officially add me. I plan to stay crowned for a while. I didn't realize I never officially joined.

I am stocked on hair. I plan to leave these in for about 8 weeks, may do touch-ups instead of removing all to stretch. 

ETA: Delete pic cause it didn't show


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Dec 7, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> sunbubbles - can you please officially add me.  I plan to stay crowned for a while.  I didn't realize I never officially joined.
> 
> I am stocked on hair.  I plan to leave these in for about 8 weeks, may do touch-ups instead of removing all to stretch.
> 
> I finished my twists Monday nite.  Here is my start pic:



Can't see the pic...


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 7, 2011)

@Ashawn Arraine - It's in your quote. That's odd. I'll add my start pic as my siggy.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 7, 2011)

sunbubbles Add me please. I thought I already was in this challenge put don't see my name under participants.

okay here goes..regimen: I'm doing 8 or more plaits under my wigs 4 weeks @ a time. Quick to put in & quick to take out. I do a protein & moisture treatment @ every wash. 

Here is my starting pic as of Dec.


Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## CORBINS (Dec 7, 2011)

I would like to join.  I've been in braids since January - only took one break from them.  I rebraid them when they grow out.  So far, so good.  I've found my own way of maintaining my fragile edges with some success.  

Holding for starting pictures and regimine.

Regime:

Very simple.  Wash when I want, usually every other day.  I just started using AsIAm cleansing pudding which works nicely, so far. I was and will probably continue using Mane and Tail's dandruff shampoo.  It works great for keeping my scalp healthy and itch free.  I also read somewhere that dandruff shampoo increases hair growth rate.  Not sure about that though. I oil my scalp the night before washing.  I spray whatever leave in I'm feeling at the time.  I have been successful at keeping my edges healthy be using aloe vera gel and Dr. Miracles Edge stuff.  It works really well.  I try to do a steam treatment with oil when I remember.

I am making yet another transition back to natural.  I BC'd in August 2010, then made the BKT mistake and suffered terrible damage.
Braids showing edges.  Been in braids for practically the entire year, granted 2 weeks.





Edges

http://img.tapatalk.com/6b09f0b4-b5e8-8247.jpg(/Img)

Braids down

[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/6b09f0b4-b854-c5ed.jpg

Hair in August 2010 after big chop.  Had it straightened.






Hair around May 2011


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm definitely in, I'm already wearing a wig, my hair is cornrowed straight back with just about 2" of leave out. I'm going to attempt to make a full cap wig and braid all of my hair this weekend. I'll come back and post a starting pic after my wash.


ETA...I haven't washed yet, taking down my cornrows now but here's a quick picture.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Dec 7, 2011)

sunbubbles I'd like to be added and go back to wearing my 2-strand twists for 2 weeks at a time, taking them out, wash, deep condition and spritzing with a conditioning mix in between time. Starting pic:


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 7, 2011)

5 weeks in these kinky twists...I really want to take them out.  They are looking pretty bad to me.  I've got more new growth than I expected.  If I do take them out, it will be either Friday or the weekend; but, I'm still trying to hold out for 8 weeks.


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 8, 2011)

I am gonna spend the weekend putting in some senegalese twists, so sometimes this weekend I will post a starting pic, regimen and finally begin this challenge. I am very excited to not watch my hair grow!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, my boss just gave me a ton of hair for twisting! And with what I have stashed at home, I think I have enough for 6-8 installs. I wanted to henna but all the hair I bought was dark brown, my lovely boss gave me a 1b/33 mix which will match well. I am so happy!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2011)

I have some Janet Collection Afro Jerry weave that I want to have installed today or Sunday. I am not sure yet but I am eager to have it done today. It's been years since I have worn a weave because I lost a lot of hair then. Since joining LHCF with all the help on how to take care of it, I think I am confident enough to give it another try now. 

I plan to keep my hair weaved up for about 6-8 weeks depending on how well I handle it.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm walking around with 8 plaits in my hair since sunday, I can't decide whether to rebraid or get a weave.


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 14, 2011)

I have senegalese twists- self installed, and i've had them about 3 weeks now, but i'm getting the bug...the itch...to take them out and straighten my hair :/


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 14, 2011)

Should I be bunning my twists for extra protection...?
Or is that just being real special?


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 14, 2011)

Taking my twists down and braiding mt hair up tonight. Still safely tucked away under my wig...


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2011)

I did it, I got my weaved installed today.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 14, 2011)

Aggie said:


> I did it, I got my weaved installed today.


 
Aggie
 Um, where are the pics?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Aggie
> Um, where are the pics?


 
 nakialovesshoes, tiffers just asked me the same thing in a another thread. Seems like I will have to take a pic before the weekend and post it in my siggy or in all my challenges. Soon hun, soon.


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 15, 2011)

Starting photo:






Self-Installed Senegalese Twists





Regimen
I  will wear extension for 2-3 months at a time, and then take a two week  bread before putting in more extensions.  During the two week break I  will do a hard protein treatment one week and a deep moisturizing  treatment the next and wear my hair in a protective style. 

Products:
Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo
Jane Carter Conditioner, Organic Root Stimulator Conditioner
Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier
Infusium 23 Leave-In Original Formula

Shampoo and condition once every two weeks
-I dilute the shampo by mixing the shampoo and water in an 8 oz. applicator bottle
-I apply to my scalp, rinse and repeat
Apply conditioner, steam.
-After washing out the conditioner I put a beach towel over my hair until there is no more water dripping
Spray Hair with Taliah and Infusium mixture after washing and every other day
-I mix the Taliah and Infusium in a spray bottle 50:50
I will re-do the braids around different parts of my head every 2 weeks


----------



## ojemba (Dec 16, 2011)

Morning Ladies, 

I think this thread, HYH 2012 and Long Term Transitioner will be my favorite and most active threads for 2012. 

I trimed about 2 inches of my ends last night. It felt good. I'm no longer concerned with reaching MBL, WL ..... If I can transition and maintain a healthy Blunt BSB i'll be happy. Any more hair to deal with will just be a nightmare. 

I figure I'll get a good trim every 3 months. 

I'm wearing my hair down in a twist out for the next couple of days. I have an appointment on Dec 29 to get single braid (medium size). I'm hoping to keep those for 5-7 weeks. I think braiding for long period of time will keep me from getting scissor happy and Big Choping so it will help in my long term transition. 

Have a Blessed Weekend All.


----------



## DiamondTeaira (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok ladies, this is my first challenge (will post required info next week) and I am deciding on going the tree braid route.

Regimen:

Before tree braid install:
Wash with SSC Oil Therapy shampoo.
DC w/ silk elements moisturizing conditioner.
Use Cantu leave in conditioner.
Use IC heat protectant serum and blow dry.
Oil scalp w/wonder 8 oil.

Maintenance:
Co wash every three weeks w/MT.
Oil scalp with castor oil or wonder 8 oil every other day.
Spray tree raids w/SSC Weave Care Spray.

After braid removal:
Wash with ION clarifying shampoo
Followed by SSC Oil Therapy Shampoo
DC w/SE Moisturizing conditioner
Seal w/wonder8 or castor oil
Air dry then bun for a week.

My starting picture is below in my PixiStrip. Will update with tree braid pics tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 16, 2011)

sunbubbles,

Question for you.  I would LOVE to join this challenge, but I want to be sure I can follow the rules.  I currently wear my hair in twists (no extensions) for 12 weeks at a time, retwisting every 3 weeks.  I then take a week off and wear my hair bunned for the week before starting the next 12 week cycle.  Is that week of bunning considered "out" for the challenge?

If so, I totally understand and will lurk and cheer you on from the sidelines.  If not, then I'll be back to post my stats.  Let me know .  TIA!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is my starting pic.

Also, I got my hair braided yesterday. I'm gonna keep them until their fuzzy. When they do get fuzzy, I'll probably wear a wig over top or simply just get them redone.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Evallusion your braids look so nice and the style suits your face well.

I have decided to do twist for awhile.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm still doing this, but probably not with pixie braids. I had extremely small ones in and wanted them out to go to dinner with friends. It took 3-4 days to get them all out. I think I only had them in for 3 weeks...not worth it at all. I've been in large to medium twists since then. I'm in about 20 braids right now. I'm taking them out to go out with friends on Sunday and will probably repeat that process of braids and braid outs all winter.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 17, 2011)

Firstborn2 said:


> Evallusion your braids look so nice and the style suits your face well.
> 
> I have decided to do twist for awhile.



Thanks!

I just came out of kinky twists.  When I'm tired of cornrows, I'm gonna get my twists put back in.  But I think I may stay "rowed" up for a while--looking like Cleo about to set it off.


----------



## sunbubbles (Dec 20, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> sunbubbles,
> 
> Question for you.  I would LOVE to join this challenge, but I want to be sure I can follow the rules.  I currently wear my hair in twists (no extensions) for 12 weeks at a time, retwisting every 3 weeks.  I then take a week off and wear my hair bunned for the week before starting the next 12 week cycle.  Is that week of bunning considered "out" for the challenge?
> 
> If so, I totally understand and will lurk and cheer you on from the sidelines.  If not, then I'll be back to post my stats.  Let me know .  TIA!


Ronnieaj- that sounds great to me!! Im more or less referencing ppl who like to have their hair out and flowing in the wind all willy nilly! Lol, but giving your hair a quick
rest between styles is a good plan.


----------



## sunbubbles (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey everyone!!! Sorry I've been away, #lifesucks 
Lol, but newayz I'm gonna update all the names by the 1st of January so please get ur starting pics in!!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm in there!!

I stay twisted up 90% of the time.  I've been in 2-strand twists since October 1, with one week off, during which I bunned.  I'll be in a bun for the next 2 weeks, then back to twisting.

I keep my twists in for 3 weeks at a time.  During that time, I wash and DC weekly, and moisturize/seal approximately every other day.  I may up the washing to 2x/week, not sure yet.  After 3 weeks, I take my hair down, thoroughly detangle, then wash, do a mild/moderate protein treatment, and then retwist.  I do this 3-week routine 4 times, for a total of 12 weeks in twists.  On the 13th week, I wear my hair in a bun and wash twice during that week, and then I start over on another 12-week cycle.

I'm taking photos this weekend, so I'll post pics in this post then .


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 21, 2011)

Just redid my senegalese twists, i had them for 4 weeks.
I just can't leave them any longer, I get bored.
I'll try and leave these ones in for 6 weeks, hopefully 8 weeks, so then i can re-do them right after my february mock exams...(arrgghh revision!!)
I need to leave my hair alone.
BTW these ones are kinda pinkish/burgundyish (i obviously can't describe the colour very well) and shorter about APL...the length of my hair right now ..so it took much less time to put them in than last time LOL!
Hope to get one inch of growth by the end of the two months, then I'll be definitively past APL/on my way to BSL !!  ...well the back of my head at least.... my front and sides are so slow growin'.. :/
woo let's do this


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 22, 2011)

Checking in!  Twists are doing great.  I washed with a shampoo bar last week, and conditioned with Elucence MB Conditioner.  No itchiness so all is good.


----------



## HoneyCoated (Dec 24, 2011)

Haven't posted in here for a few weeks now.

I'm on this challenge. A friend of mine was nice enough to do a sew-in weave for me as a Christmas present. She used a weave cap to prevent breakage. I'm expecting much more growth by the time I take it out.

** Before the sew-in was installed, I washed and deep conditioned for about 45 mins. with olive oil and a plastic heat cap. **


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay ladies, I promised to come back with pics of my new weave (Janet Collection Afro Jerry - 14") and here it is:


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Dec 24, 2011)

My SN was 'sistar' before the name change, but yep, I'm in the challenge...And so far my braids are 6 weeks as of today and are growing wildly! I also started to use megatek for my scalp,so I', interested in seeing how the growth will be with braids as well.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 24, 2011)

Took down my cornrows and plaits, straightened and trimmed. Hopefully I can take some good pics tomorrow. That will be my starting point for the challenge.


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 25, 2011)

curled the ends of my twists to stop them annoyingly unravelling...still going strong


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Dec 26, 2011)

Checking in: Hair has been in tree braids for 5 weeks. Loving this style. Easy to maintain and keep my hair moisturized.

I will probably take them out this weekend or next to do a quick length check (official starting pic) and braid it back up.


----------



## jhcprincess (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in! Cown and Glory worked wonders for my hair the past 2 years


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in! Will come back after work and post my stats and my starting pics! And then will be putting my hair in box braids within the next few days to wear under my wigs


----------



## Charla (Dec 27, 2011)

...........................


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Dec 28, 2011)

Please add me to the list...I would love to do this challenge! I hope to retain length this year!!!!!

My starting pic is below, and you'll also find my first protective style. I micro braided the horseshoe area that's normally left out when doing a partial weave and then I sewed tracks in the back. I can already tell that the hair will tangle up a lot, but this is staying in for at least 8 weeks...I'll just wear it in a bun and keep my hair moisturized underneath it all.


----------



## Au-natural (Dec 28, 2011)

Add please. I need retention badly!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm in. I'm about to go hard this year. Keep my hair braided and hidden under weaves and wigs for the whole year. That's what I did the first year of my hair journey and my hair flourished. However this past year and a half I was a lot more relaxed with my hair care and didn't protect it nearly as much, and you can tell because I didnt retain as much hair in 2011. So I'm in hoping to reach either HL.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 29, 2011)

Starting my twists tonight. I'll post starting pics soon!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 29, 2011)

Ive been in these cornorows for 2 weeks now. They are a little fuzzy but I'm hanging in there.


----------



## sugarwater (Dec 29, 2011)

i'm in! I plan on wigging it with flat twists.
I redo my twist every 4 weeks.
I co wash every 2 -3 days and use a sulfur mix 3-4 times a week
my Ultimate year goal is BSL.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 29, 2011)

Mane.Attraction said:


> Please add me to the list...I would love to do this challenge! I hope to retain length this year!!!!!
> 
> My starting pic is below, and you'll also find my first protective style. I micro braided the horseshoe area that's normally left out when doing a partial weave and then I sewed tracks in the back. I can already tell that the hair will tangle up a lot, but this is staying in for at least 8 weeks...I'll just wear it in a bun and keep my hair moisturized underneath it all.



 This is exactly what I'm doing.  I have  a microbraid perimeter; and plan to deep condition once a week.  However, I plan on doing very long sessions w/installs of 3.5mo minimum.  We shall see.  I will redo the perimeter ever 2-4 weeks and tighten install every 6-8 weeks.  Moisturize every other day.    Will submit pic early January.


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 29, 2011)

Still going strong, i left out my baby hairs when i braided, but it's hard to gel these suckers down...maybe i should just give in to the fuzz.... :/
Thinking of that, how can I style my braids in a nice style for tonight? *excited*


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello,
I am so excited about this challenge- I'm a long time stalker of this site, especially this thread.This challenge is the main reason that I subbed to LHCF!  
My information is as follows ...

~Current hair length .... My current hair length is CBL in the back and something like NL in the front.  I am wearing yarn braids now, I plan to post starting pix in January when I take this set out.

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd .... Natural since 08/2010 

~Personal goal .... My personal goal is to reach APL by August and an extra inch closer to BSL by December. 

~Current Reggie and styling choices .... I now wash monthly because the YBs are so damned heavy after washing and because I don't think my scalp/hair needs cleansing more than that right now. I have been applying a mix of Monistat and Softee Hair Grease to my scalp at least three times a week-I found that my hair has grown quite a bit since early December. I have been taking a variety of supplements: Biotin, Vitamins C and E, a multivitamin, and Zinc daily for about three months and I have increased my water intake (I freaking hate water so that in itself is a challenge.)

I also oil my scalp with almond oil that has MSM mixed in it ... I was so hungry for hair growth that I put a bulb of garlic in the mix for a couple of days and even after taking the bulb out the smell of the oil stunk to high hell. So that little concoction only goes on my head once a week, when I'm off from work and away from others. When I have my 'free hair' days I will try rollersetting my hair for stretching and to see if I have what it takes to implement the style in the future.

I plan on PSing primarily with yarn braids or yarn twists ... self-install cause I refuse to drop duckets on something I can do myself.  

I'm so excited about this challenge ladies-- let's get it!!

Nf


----------



## JessieLeleB (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm Definitely In this, I keep my hair braided all year around and flat iron every 4 months for length check, As I type I'm deep conditioning and doing my end of year/ beginning of year check!! Will be posting when I get off of work tonight!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 29, 2011)

Getting my hair braided tomorrow, I'm ready for this challenge.


----------



## silenttullip (Dec 29, 2011)

should I oil my scalp before braiding my hair without extensions or no?


----------



## mallysmommy (Dec 30, 2011)

I am still rocking my micros. (since november) The front braids were looking a little rough so i took them down and of course i was tempted to do a length check

small increase but i love it all the more


----------



## brittle_hair (Dec 30, 2011)

I've had my braids in for 10 weeks - I am ready to take them out but my friends and family keep telling me they don't look like they need redoing, probably because I redid a few of the hair line ones.  I can feel that some of the looser areas are weighing down and pulling my strands - looking forward to taking them out and giving my hair and neck a break.


----------



## Lyric (Dec 30, 2011)

Count me in!!!


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 30, 2011)

Still rocking my Senegalese Twists.
Just did a diluted shampoo, and ACV rinse, then oiled my braids with Sweet Almond Oil.
Scalp feels fresh..Aahhh.
Still going strong, just experimenting with styles I can wear my twists in.
Date night! *excited*


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 30, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> should I oil my scalp before braiding my hair without extensions or no?



I usually wait to oil my scalp until I'm done installing my braids. I do heavy seal my hair before putting my braids in to ensure my hair stays moisturized for a while. It has worked for me thus far. 

Sent from my Devour using Devour


----------



## melisandre (Dec 31, 2011)

My starting pic is posted below, taken today.

My regimen: 
- keeping my twists in for 4 weeks at a time
- shampoo and condition once a week
- apply leave-in (Kimmaytube with Giovanni Direct Leave in) at least every other night


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 31, 2011)

For now I'm doing plaits under wigs/turbans/headwraps/you name it. Today I did an ACV rinse followed by a mud wash & CW w/AOGBP. I've figured out that my hair really likes WGO & AV mixed together. I moisturize with that during the week & sometimes use a little EVCO on top of that.

I CW daily w/AOHSR & I baggy overnight w/my sulfur mix.


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 31, 2011)

We'll soon be ringing in the new year. To all of you (and a little shout out to my UK ladies), have a great new year..make it COUNT!
Have a good one, all!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 31, 2011)

I've already done my base braids that I will be wearing under my 3/4 wig weaves and wigs. I'll be keeping these same braids in 11wks at a time, then take down for 1-2wks for flat ironing/length checks and then back in braids and under a wig or weave. Regimen: dc 2x/wk, cowash 2/wk, JBCO 3x/wk, prepoo 1x/wk, moisturize and seal daily.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 31, 2011)

Tomorrow is my first official day of the challenge. For the first session, I will be braiding my own hair in box braids and wearing a wig on days I go out. Co wash, moisturize and seal daily. Shampoo and DC twice a week.

I have some pics of my lightly straightened hair and hair that's slightly shrunken. Both were taken 12/29


----------



## assiyrabomb (Dec 31, 2011)

Count me in! Tonight is NYE so I'll be back later to post my reggie and starting pic!

ETA: 

Stats: 

Current Length: An inch from BSL 
Dec 2012 Goal: WL

My Reggie:

*I will be wearing U-Part Wigs/Half Wigs for this challenge. 

-Moisture/Seal Daily
-Wash/Deep Condition every 2 weeks
-Hard Protein treatment after each take down (every 6 weeks)


----------



## sxyblackgem (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I would love to join this challenge!! I hope that I'm not to late; attached are my starting pics. I've never attached pics before so please bare with me 

Will have my regimen later, I have to run to the Outback 

ETA: My regimen: I will be using 2 strand twists as my crown and glory/protective style. I will use my own hair and I will have the twists in for about 2 - 3 weeks. I will then shampoo(Shea Moisture Moisture Retention shampoo; I believe that's the name the bottle is currently hiding), condition (Herbal Essence Hello Hydration) and deep condition my hair (Spiral Solutions Deeply Decadent Moisturizing Treatment). I will use a protein treatment (Spiral Solutions Repairing Protein Treatment) every 4 - 6 weeks. Moisturize daily with African Pride Braid Sheen Spray and I may seal with an oil probably EVOO mixed with JBCO.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 31, 2011)

starting pic and regimen:

have been wearing wigs and cornrows underneath. cornrows done 1x a month. poo with diluted rhassoul clay in an applicator bottle 1x a week. prepoo with oil to co-wash and DC weekly alternating between moisturizing and protein DCs. will do black tea rinses 2x a week. moisturize and seal 2x a day. massage oil into scalp 2x a week. doing this challenge for the long haul~12/31/2013 final reveal!!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 31, 2011)

DC'd & shampooed thursday nite.  My kinky twists are looking old, too old.  My refresh edges, nape, and top layer to hold out another 2 weeks.  1/4 makes 4 weeks, trying to get to 6, at least.

Happy New Year's Ladies!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year Ladies! I am CBL & want to reach full BSL by Dec. I've attached my starting pic

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 1, 2012)

Just prepooed with evco
clarified with vo5 kiwi lime and 2nd lather CoN Argan Oil
Detangled with Vo5 Chamomile Rinsed
DCing now with CoN Nourish & Strengthening with a little evoo on top for 1 hr
Rinsing out and massaging some evco on scalp
moisturizing and sealing with braid mist (water, evoo, and eucalyptus oil and cassia oil) maybe a little whipped shea butter
Stretching with 8-12 braids until Monday and getting some help putting in the braids
probably about 45-60 braids in all and twisting my hairline gently
(now I know what my lil sis means when she says "you doing too much" but hopefully it'll all be worth it)


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 1, 2012)

Forgot to add my pics! I know it's past the 31st but I'm still an official participant in the list I believe!

Today I'll be DCing - maybe a protein based or moisture based, not sure yet. Then I'll shampoo, cowash and start putting my hair in yarn braids, which I will wear for eight weeks at a time. My simple regimen is just keeping hair moisturised and sealed while wearing the braids and cowashing once a week. DCing once a month or so.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2012)

Morning Ladies!

Here are my starting pix:

Straight (unstretched):






Straight Stretched:





Recovering Breakage:






Curly:


----------



## Au-natural (Jan 1, 2012)

Question, could I use crochet braids as a protective style?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 1, 2012)

@Ms_CoCo37 
How do you straighten your hair - temp, products? I just noticed that you don't seem to have any straight pieces & this time around as a natural I don't want any heat damage. 



Au-natural said:


> Question, could I use crochet braids as a protective style?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using HTC Sensation 4G



@Au-natural
I think you can. Your own hair will be cornrowed up under the crochet braids & protected.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 1, 2012)

Had my twists in a lovely topknot today.
It was quite possibly the highest bun in all o' London! 
LOL


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 1, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Ms_CoCo37
> How do you straighten your hair - temp, products? I just noticed that you don't seem to have any straight pieces & this time around as a natural I don't want any heat damage.
> 
> 
> ...



Apart from your hair being lovely, I have to say, your location ('Scaping Massa!) always makes me chuckle when I see it haha


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2012)

Almost 3 weeks post my weave install. I think I'll keep it in for another 2-3 weeks, give myself 2-3 weeks of much needed treatments and then get it weaved again.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 1, 2012)

In the process of freshening up kinky twists, nape, edges, a few on top, should be able to make it another 2-3 weeks.  My plan is the same as Aggie - remove, and then for the next couple weeks, some treatments, especially with my steamer!


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is my starting length
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyrMj45c96o


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 2, 2012)

Did a black tea rinse and bunned my twists.
The bun is lower this time


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 2, 2012)

Did my box braid last night. I hate having a big head. Took 6 hours to do. I know I said I would redo my hair once a month, but I'm seriously considering keeping these in for the entire first session.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jan 2, 2012)

Took my braids out and washed my hair yesterday - I'm now CBL.   Will get rebraided tomorrow.  Hopefully next time I take my braids down, in March, I'll be SL, although I do need a trim as well.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 2, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> Had my twists in a lovely topknot today.
> It was quite possibly the highest bun in all o' London!
> LOL




Show us a pic!


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 3, 2012)

I had in yarn braids that took me forever to take out. Here is where my hair is right now. I hope to be waist by the end of 2012(hopefully).

Sent from my SPH-M910 using SPH-M910


----------



## brittle_hair (Jan 3, 2012)

Went to the salon to get my hair rebraided.  Why do hairdressers always have to jack up your progress by aggressively dragging  fine tooth comb through your hair?  She also insisted on blow drying my hair even though I had sof 'n' free lotion in it which meant my softened afro went hard.  I had already said I didn't want it it blow dried because i had fully detangled at home, but she ignored me.  After she blow dried a section at the back and it went dry and hard I think she realised that it hadn't helped, plus I firmly asked her not to do the remaining sections.  

On the up side she was quicker than the last lady who did my hair...


----------



## MissMusic (Jan 4, 2012)

I re-twisted the senegalese twists on the perimeter of my head, and I plan to wash Saturday.  

I didn't realize it, but having my hair untouchable for these last couple of weeks has made me realize that I needed a break from doing my hair each week.  This challenge will definitely be good for me this year!


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm taking a braid break. I don't know how long it will last.... anywhere from 2 days to 2 weeks to 2 months LOL!
Will post when I get braided up again..for now, a (bad) pic of my current hairstyle is in the everyday hair thread 

(Edit) Seems my break lasted just under a week


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am washing my hair and putting in mini-twists this weekend...I am not looking forward to the all the work involved, but I am keeping the bigger picture in mine


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm still installing my mini twists. I've been sick so it seems like I've been twisting forever!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 4, 2012)

My braids are out and my hair has been loose for a few days now.  I'm planning on getting it rebraided this weekend...I'm thinking about getting medium-large sized box braids.  I'll post pics of whatever I get done.


----------



## glamchick84 (Jan 5, 2012)

I think I was originally part of this challenge, but I haven't been updating(due to being overwhelmed w/kids @home). For the most part, I have been wearing my hair in french braids under a wig and applying oils/mosturizing every couple of days. I just washed my hair today and my mom will be braiding my hair tomorrow. My goal is to keep the braids for 3 weeks straight. lol this will be a stretch for me 

Anywho, starting pic attached. Dec 19, 2011 My hair is in a puff.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 5, 2012)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Show us a pic!


Argh, unfortunately I didn't take any!
I'll take one soon when I do the style again


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 7, 2012)

Another post!! Yes I'm posting a lot..just getting my money's worth, LHCF!
Anyhooooo...

I have nearly finished installing my next set of Senegalese Twists, with my trusty X-pressions Hair
They are 2-toned--> Burgundy in the back, black in the front..sounds gruesome, but it looks decent..honest! 

I've spent way...WAY...WAAAAAYYY too much time on these to be taking them out all willy-nilly , like I usually do.
I'm very hair-fickle...

 I hope to last at least 2 months with these.. at least till the end of my mock exams haha

Pics to come

ETA: THE PIKTCHAAS R HEERRE! Yay!
One during the process of twisting
One of the front view..yup, me failing at posing 
And 2 bad pictures of the back LOL
I wish I could take better pictures


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 7, 2012)

@SkySurfer, you and your hair are lovely!  Excellent job on the twists.

I'm in the middle of my Aphogee 2-step treatment now, and  I'll be twisting this afternoon.  These twists will stay in for 3 weeks, at which point I'll take them down, detangle, do a mild protein treatment, rinse and repeat .  Twelve weeks of twists, here we come!

Oh, and I DO have starting pics.  As soon as I find my cell phone, I promise I'll post them .


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 7, 2012)

I got my hair re-braided today!  I like this set a lot.


----------



## Au-natural (Jan 8, 2012)

Just crocheted my hair. Hoping this can last for abt 3-4 weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Curently, a lil past shoulder length
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## MissMusic (Jan 8, 2012)

Washed my senegalese twists yesterday, a video showing how I did that can be seen here.  These twists have been in for about 3 1/2 weeks and I think they will hold up for the three months I want to keep them in.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 8, 2012)

Week 1 of my box braids went well enough. Mostly just kept them under a scarf or bonnet since I don't go out often. Will start wearing my wig next week.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay, I will be wearing a wig for a few weeks until I can decide on what I want to do with it later. I may very well stick to wearing wigs for a long while because they make it so easy for me to take care of my hair underneath.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't been able to get my hair braided because I've been on the road. I've been putting my hair up into Celie plaits and wearing them under a beanie cap. I wear these for a week at a time, take them down, wash, DC, and braid it again. I hope to get box braids soon.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Z-kitty (Jan 10, 2012)

Been in these same ol kinky twists since Nov. 4th and will likely stay in them  until early Feb. After almost 5 months of braids i'm starting to get bored but since I know I cant deal with the two textures..... i'll just keep it moving. 

I wont have starting pics until next month but my regimen is:

Wash every 2 weeks with diluted shampoo
Deep condition w/heat 
spray with HS 14n1 twice per week
Seal with Qhemet morenga and castor


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2012)

everyday wash and go's. I can only do these every now and then for emergency reasons only. I got my hair cut today and I cut it really short in an attempt to get rid of the ssk's and split ends. I may have about 2" of hair left on my head and I  it.

Sooooooooooo I guess I need to post a new starting pic, eh?


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2012)

Evallusion - that looks really pretty. What type of hair was used? 

My kinky twisted are looking weathered. Debating on taking out this weekend and wigging it, retwisting, or braids.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 12, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> Evallusion - that looks really pretty. What type of hair was used?
> 
> My kinky twisted are looking weathered. Debating on taking out this weekend and wigging it, retwisting, or braids.



Thanks!  I'm not sure of the hair brand because the shop supplied the hair.  But it looked to be the same cheap braiding hair that is 3 packs for 5 bucks.


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 12, 2012)

I have in chunky twists hoping for 3 weeks


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 12, 2012)

just checking in, I've had individuals with extensions in for a few weeks, I'm going to leave them in until the 28th of this month then go into cornrows. I've been keeping my braids mositurized with distilled water(hardwater) everyday.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 12, 2012)

Rockin' the twists still...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> Another post!! Yes I'm posting a lot..just getting my money's worth, LHCF!
> Anyhooooo...
> 
> I have nearly finished installing my next set of Senegalese Twists, with my trusty X-pressions Hair
> ...


 

You did a fabulous job on your twists!  They're so neat.  Mine would be different sizes.  For the life of me, I can't get them all the same size.  Plus I'm lazy and impatient.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2012)

I just threw a couple of twists in my hair this morning.  I wanted to do mini-twists, but I'm not feeling very motivated...


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Jan 15, 2012)

Checking in. 
Got a new full lace wig. Wearing cornrows underneath. My dilemma. I am noticing my ends are getting tangly and ssks. I am thinking of using the tension method with a blow dryer 1x a month prior to braiding it up again and doing a beehive so that my ends are not exposed at all. I may cut back on washing 2x a week for the 4 weeks the braids are in. Maybe just dcing and pooing 1x a week is better then oiling my scalp after and spraying my scalp daily with the braid spray. I did get the afro detangler and i am not sure what to think of it yet. I will review when i rebraid in a few weeks.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 15, 2012)

theNaturalWonders said:


> Checking in.
> Got a new full lace wig. Wearing cornrows underneath. My dilemma. I am noticing my ends are getting tangly and ssks. I am thinking of using the tension method with a blow dryer 1x a month prior to braiding it up again and doing a beehive so that my ends are not exposed at all. I may cut back on washing 2x a week for the 4 weeks the braids are in. Maybe just dcing and pooing 1x a week is better then oiling my scalp after and spraying my scalp daily with the braid spray. *I did get the afro detangler and i am not sure what to think of it yet. I will review when i rebraid in a few weeks.*




oooh, I've been eyeing that product for a while. I look forward to your review!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 15, 2012)

Z-kitty said:


> Been in these same ol kinky twists since Nov. 4th and will likely stay in them  until early Feb. After almost 5 months of braids i'm starting to get bored but since I know I cant deal with the two textures..... i'll just keep it moving.
> 
> I wont have starting pics until next month but my regimen is:
> 
> ...




Is your kinky twists install with added hair or did you just twist up your own hair? I'm curious because you stated that you DC with heat. If you've added hair (i.e. marley braid, kanekalon, etc) how to you DC with the kinky extensions in? 

TIA


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 15, 2012)

MissMusic said:


> Washed my senegalese twists yesterday, a video showing how I did that can be seen here.  These twists have been in for about 3 1/2 weeks and I think they will hold up for the three months I want to keep them in.




OMG! Your video has helped me sooo much 
Thanks for posting it!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 15, 2012)

MissMusic said:


> I re-twisted the senegalese twists on the perimeter of my head, and I plan to wash Saturday.
> 
> I didn't realize it, but having my hair untouchable for these last couple of weeks has made me realize that I needed a break from doing my hair each week.  This challenge will definitely be good for me this year!



MissMusic
I just watched your videos. Thanks so much for making it simple. You got me feeling like I'll be able to do my own one day.

Off topic, when I saw your sweatshirt in video 2, I knew you had to be from the south.


----------



## MissMusic (Jan 15, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @MissMusic
> I just watched your videos. Thanks so much for making it simple. You got me feeling like I'll be able to do my own one day.
> 
> Off topic, when I saw your sweatshirt in video 2, I knew you had to be from the south.



nakialovesshoes I'm glad I could help, and I am soooo very southern and very proud of it!


----------



## Z-kitty (Jan 16, 2012)

jayjaycurlz I have Kinky twist with added hair.  I use the stocking cap method and slather on conditioner from root until where my hair ends.  Then I put a conditioner cap and a beanie then sit under the dryer for a while.  Rinse with the stocking cap still on.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't worn a wig since new years so I'm undoing my big plaits and putting mini twists in their place. Naptural85's last twist video gave me the itch. The only problem is CurlyNikki made me want to flat iron for my bday outing in 2 weeks...do I take these out or leave them in...decisions, decisions. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 16, 2012)

Just put some waves at the end of my senegalese twists, should also stop any unravelling


----------



## brittle_hair (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^ Me too, wash my braids on Monday - scalp was itching like crazy, much better now!  I'm trying to reduce my shampoo stash, so didn't bother diluting, plus did a really thorough rinse.

I tend not to condition my hair when in braids as I just use braids spray after washing, but now that I have watched the video by Fromshorttolong I might consider conditioning using the cap method next time.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 18, 2012)

Washed my twists today:
Dilute shampoo + dilute conditioner+ oiling with sweet almond oil= sweet smelling hair, and a calm scalp that's no longer kicking my butt!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2012)

I am wearing a wig as my PS now but seriously considering putting in some long braids extensions for about 4-6 weeks. I need to give myself some deep treatments before I do though - maybe another 2 weeks. I'll see


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Jan 18, 2012)

My last ps didn't last as long as I wanted. I got tired of it so quickly. It lasted about four weeks. I just made a wig out of dreamweaver Indian afro wet n wavy hair and it looks like one of the hair goals I have set for my natural hair. That's such a motivator for me. Also I'm trying to improve my diet and overall health so hopefully I'll see improvement in my hair growth as well.


----------



## xomonaijax (Jan 20, 2012)

I missed the deadline but I'm in. I'm currently in a sew-in and will take pics when I take it out on the 29th of January.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 20, 2012)

I finished my mini twists & they took forever! I am making them bigger next time LOL

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 20, 2012)

Mane.Attraction said:


> My last ps didn't last as long as I wanted. I got tired of it so quickly. It lasted about four weeks. I just made a wig out of dreamweaver Indian afro wet n wavy hair and it looks like one of the hair goals I have set for my natural hair. That's such a motivator for me. Also I'm trying to improve my diet and overall health so hopefully I'll see improvement in my hair growth as well.



Mane.Attraction
If this is a wig, I'm going to need a YT video, step-by-step instructions, something!


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay so I took out my "loose twists... They only I guess a little over a week because of knotting at the roots when I shampoo'ed. So I did twists with braided roots (to reduce the frizzing and poof) they're pretty small but not mini twists and I put Naturel Lyfe Whipped Shea Butter (buttercream vanilla scent) on the ends. I'll braid them in 3 braids at night to stretch and curl a little. I slicked some eco styler down my length. I hope they'll last at least 2 weeks this time but I'm hoping for 4-6
Should I use a moisturizing or protein conditioner? I need some strength but moisture.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 21, 2012)

Been in my mini box braids for 3 weeks now. They're holding up pretty well. I've been wearing my wig about 3 days week and baggying every other day.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 21, 2012)

Its been 2 weeks in these braids and I'm still not missing my hair!  I think I'm going to try a sew-in after this...depending on my funds.  That Remy hair is expensive,  lol!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 21, 2012)

Checking in even though I'm so bad at it. I've had my yarn braids in for about three weeks now. Going strong. I massage my scalp every other day with JBCO Red Pimento oil, I baggy every few days fora few hours and I try to DC and cowash once a week. I'm taking my iron tablets, hoping to have my hair grow properly.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 22, 2012)

Yarn twists in full effect ... I don't know how long the entire process took but it was hella long.  They're long and cute so I cannot be too mad. I can't wait until I learn how to move quicker with my hands.  Photos coming asap ... 

Sent from my Devour using Devour


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 22, 2012)

today is wash day for the kinky twists. It's only been two weeks but my part are all grown in. It looks like I'll have to re-do some twists along the edges that make them look 'neat' again.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

I used Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo today. I Clarifyed with Avalon Organics Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree Shampoo then I washed and deep conditioned my hair today using Moroccanoil products. My hair feels awesome right now, and by awesome, I mean soft, silky and strong. You can't get any better than that.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 23, 2012)

OK, so now I have crochet braids 
Installed yesterday and only used one pack of freetress water wave


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello Chicky Babes,

I have attached the pix of my yarn twists that took HELLA long for me to finish but it was definitely worth the hard work.  I hope you all enjoy --


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 25, 2012)

So still rockin the braided roots twists. I did an acv rinse last night and then put on a stocking cap and heavily diluted some t gel shampoo and then rinsed after a few minutes. Put some coconut oil throughout my length and a little on scalp and sealed with some evoo.  I love how my shea butter smells but I'm going to have to only use a small dab because somehow it works it's way to my scalp which would seem impossible. Anyway I probably wash again monday which would make me be into my 2nd week YAY.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 25, 2012)

wants tree braids. still got my micros in (2 months)...edges are looking mighty gross lol


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 25, 2012)

My twists only lasted 2 weeks this time...boo hiss.  So I'm in a bun this week and will re-twist this weekend.  Those puppies WILL make 3 weeks, come heck or high water!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

I was wearing my hair braided under my wigs and now I am considering extension cornrows and still under my wig though for a month at a time.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm still in braids and I'm itching to take them out. Why, I don't know,lol...


----------



## Platinum (Jan 26, 2012)

Still on the road. I haven't been able to get my hair braided again. I've still been wearing Celie braids under a beanie.  I may consider doing my own mini braids or twists on my natural hair. I'm almost afraid to let anyone else braid my hair because the last two braiders ( braid shop the first time, friend the second) left bad impressions. I ended up with a few split ends and thinner than normal edges.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Jan 26, 2012)

Aggie said:


> I was wearing my hair braided under my wigs and now I am considering extension cornrows and still under my wig though for a month at a time.



I just took out some braid extensions after 7 weeks, and on feb 4th, I'm going to have braids under a weave.  I hear hair growth/retention is great that way

And now I have to look for an application bottle...


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 26, 2012)

sally's should have application bottles


----------



## cnap (Jan 26, 2012)

I did these 2 strand twists on Jan 8. i plan to redo them next week along with a much needed protein treatment.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 26, 2012)

Still rocking the crochet braids! They've been a big hit, although my medical professionalism tutor called me out on the fact that it's not my real hair in front of the rest of my class...the fudge????

I had to answer as graciously as I could, because i know she was only curious...nevertheless though.............


----------



## xomonaijax (Jan 26, 2012)

My last weekend of my sew-in since Dec 24th. Then I will let my hair rest a bit and put it into twists with my natural hair.


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 28, 2012)

1st wash of the second week and things aren't too shabby. I deep conditioned with coconut oil, shampooed with medicated shampoo, rinsed added my oil eo water and hs14in1 braid mist, and sealed with evco then massged my scalp and slid on some eco styler olive for frizz.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jan 28, 2012)

Once my taxes come in I plan to either get tree braids or micro and wear them for two months no hair out until 1 year anniversary


----------



## MissMusic (Jan 28, 2012)

Washed my hair today, its been six weeks with these twists so far, I still plan to keep them in for another 6.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Checking in. Still using wigs as my PS.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 29, 2012)

Twisted my hair up yesterday for next 3-week cycle. My hair despises finger-combing with a vengeance, but loves to be left alone for weeks on end.  The twists allow me to not comb my hair for 3 weeks, and then I can be super thorough with detangling/shed hair removal and start again.  So long as I do a good protein treatment prior to the next set of twists, my hair hasn't complained a bit .  Definitely planning to do this for the rest of this year, and maybe next year as well.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 29, 2012)

Been in my box braids for 3 weeks.  I'm gonna keep them in for at least another 3 weeks.  I'm enjoying this whole being lazy thing.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Tiny update:

I have my sulfur/jbco mix on my scalp and over that is Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo which I will be keeping on my hair for about 1-2 hours. I will follow up with a mild shampoo - possibly KeraCare Hydrating and Detangling shampoo. 

Then I will pour some Black tea/caffeine powder rinse over my hair and scalp, massage for a few minutes and on top of that I will add a deep protien treatment (KeraCare Restorative Mask) for 20 minutes. I will deep moisture condition with KeraCare Creme Humecto.

I want to also do the LOC (liquid, oil,cream) method for moisturizing and sealing. After that, I will GHE baggy overnight with this so my hair should be super happy in the morning


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 31, 2012)

Still in crochet braids...trying to wash and deep condition every fortnight


----------



## xomonaijax (Feb 1, 2012)

My sew-in is out and I have French braided my hair. A similiar style Chiselle Couture did ages ago (miss her!) It is freezing in the UK so I may put it into twists I am not sure yet.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 1, 2012)

Redid some of my box braids yesterday and shampooed and DC'd tonight. I really think I can last until April 1st. #fingerscrossed


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 1, 2012)

cenette- How long did your twists take you to do them?


----------



## MissMusic (Feb 1, 2012)

I co-washed my twists and they actually looked better after, which probably means that my hair needed some moisture.


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 1, 2012)

xomonaijax said:


> My sew-in is out and I have French braided my hair. A similiar style Chiselle Couture did ages ago (miss her!) It is freezing in the UK so I may put it into twists I am not sure yet.



ur damn right it's freezing here, lol!
Most of the time I can't actually feel my hands!


----------



## cnap (Feb 1, 2012)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> cenette- How long did your twists take you to do them?





If I don't get lazy and stop,It will take me 5-6 hours.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been bad with checking in, anyways, my hair feels moisturised, I think the LOC method is working. I've been doing it once a day in the morning and my hair is still moisturised. Still protective styling and trying to up my water in take.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 1, 2012)

Just checking in...

Still in my yarn twists, applying my HTGE mix every other night, and massaging my scalp.  I will more than likely redo my edges next weekend because my hair has started growing out a little and I do not want to mess around and pull out my twist cause it's on fragile hair.  

Before I go, do any of you ladies use Spirulina or Chlorella as a supplement?  I need to scratch my PJ itch so I am hopeful that someone has had a good experience with the supplements ...


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been conflicted with the thoughts ofgetting my hair braided down and wigging it out for all these challenges and truth be told, the one thing that grew my hair from less than shoulder length to full thick APL with regular trims in a year was wigging it out. 

I am going back to doing LadyPaniolo's wig method. This way, I can control how to deep condition my hair sensibly an in a timely fashion. 

This time, I will incorporate the LOC method with some GHE baggying using softened African Shea Butter mixed with JBCO.


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 4, 2012)

Been braided for a month now.  Those 4 weeks flew by.  I hope I can get another 4 weeks out of this set--they don't look too bad.


----------



## mallysmommy (Feb 4, 2012)

New cornrows with individuals at the back. will keep these in for the entire month of feb. next are tree braids for my miami trip.

ETA my hair braider was soo blown away at the condition of my hair. she kept playing in it and saying how beautiful and moisturized and soft it was.

thank you baggying lol


----------



## Z-kitty (Feb 4, 2012)

Took my kinky twists out today after 12 weeks.  Just finished washing and about to sleep on my DC.  Will be getting Senegalese twists on Wednesday for another 12 week stretch.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2012)

The Celie braids thing is getting old now. Thinking about going to the braid shop tomorrow and let them cornrow my hair then I'll probably do crochet braids. I haven't decide what type of hair to use but I need something that's not going to frizz up. I plan to cowash almost everyday.


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 5, 2012)

The crochet braids were so, SO not for me...as carefully as I tried to take them out, my hair was snarled and snagged on the added hair  I had a mini setback, but as someone on this board said correctly, a setback is a set-up for a comeback.

I'm back to hiding my hair in my trusty Senegalese Twists, and will not be doing crochet braids again for a long time.
My senegalese twists right now are long (W-hip length) and in the colour 30/33.
I just finished putting them in and dipping the ends in hot water in two Pocahontas braids for a wavy effect.
I'm keeping the big braids in to go to sleep so my hair can dry in the shape, then will undo tomorrow and post some pictures 
Till then, ladies! 

edit: added pictures 
edit 2: just realised how many smiley faces I use ...


----------



## mallysmommy (Feb 6, 2012)

^^ i want those after my tree braids


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 6, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> I'm back to hiding my hair in my trusty Senegalese Twists, and will not be doing crochet braids again for a long time.
> My senegalese twists right now are long (W-hip length) and in the colour 30/33.
> I just finished putting them in and dipping the ends in hot water in two Pocahontas braids for a wavy effect.
> I'm keeping the big braids in to go to sleep so my hair can dry in the shape, then will undo tomorrow and post some pictures
> Till then, ladies!




SkySurfer Pretty. What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Feb 6, 2012)

Checking in....

I'm still in mini twists. i hope to keep them in for another 3 weeks. Today i moisturized with braid spray + surge.


----------



## silenttullip (Feb 6, 2012)

week 3 of braided roots twists a tad frizzy but good ready for a nice clarifying though


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 6, 2012)

lushcoils said:


> SkySurfer Pretty. What kind of hair did you use?


 Hey lushcoils , I used X-pressions kanekalon hair, only £1.99 a pack. I used 1 and a half packs in total (1 pack of 33 and half a pack of 30) 



mallysmommy said:


> ^^ i want those after my tree braids



Haha mallysmommy they're my favourite protective style! How long have you had your tree braids?


----------



## mallysmommy (Feb 6, 2012)

I have cornrows and individuals right now for feb. I will put the tree braids in after and when those get old i want super long seng. twists. yeah i pre plan my braids lol


----------



## silenttullip (Feb 7, 2012)

If I keep these in until the 17th it'll be 4 full weeks OMG ya'll don't understand I've never been able to keep a style that long (not as an adult anyway) I'm so thankful for this challenge. If take down isn't a horrible mess I've found my signature style YEP!


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 7, 2012)

mallysmommy said:


> I have cornrows and individuals right now for feb. I will put the tree braids in after and when those get old i want super long seng. twists. yeah i pre plan my braids lol



I plan my hair 2-3 hairstyles in advance!! 
Im too extra LOL!!


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 8, 2012)

Argh..I went to a pizza shop with my mates and now my twists smell of pizza grease lol...I don't want to wash my twists this early after installing, so i'm hoping a good airing-out will get rid of the smell...

Random edit: I just measured a section of hair in the back and it's 9.5 inches 
Last time i measured, which was a few months back (can't say when, but not more than 4 months back), it was around 7.5-8 inches
Nice to know I'm doing something right with this regimen! |


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 11, 2012)

Been in these box braids for 5 weeks now.  I almost always take my hair out at 6 weeks but I'm gonna try and hang in there a little longer this time.  I'm shooting for at least 7 weeks but 8 weeks would be ideal.

Anyways, my braids don't look too bad but I am beginning to get antsy and want to see my new growth.  Every time I think of taking these braids out, I relive the 6 butt hurting hours I spent at the African Braid Shop with two ladies in my hair screaming at each other in Doula while pulling my head in different directions---and I keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 11, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> Been in these box braids for 5 weeks now.  I almost always take my hair out at 6 weeks but I'm gonna try and hang in there a little longer this time.  I'm shooting for at least 7 weeks but 8 weeks would be ideal.
> 
> Anyways, my braids don't look too bad but I am beginning to get antsy and want to see my new growth.  Every time I think of taking these braids out, I relive the 6 butt hurting hours I spent at the African Braid Shop with two ladies in my hair screaming at each other in Doula while pulling my head in different directions---and I keep my hands out of my hair.



haha Doula, that's what my dad speaks to me


----------



## MissMusic (Feb 11, 2012)

I've had my twist in for 8 weeks now, I plan to keep them in for another 4, but I am itching to see my hair.  Oh well, I will just wash them instead.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2012)

I am still in this challenege as I am still wigging it over cornrowed hair ladies and loving it.


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 12, 2012)

One week in twists... 7 to go


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 13, 2012)

I gym'd it today, so I washed my hair today with diluted Alberto Balsam Mint Shampoo and conditioned with diluted Alberto Balsam Raspberry Conditioner.
Then I let it dry, and re-did my front edges, sprayed with my braid mix and now my hair is looking and smelling nice and fresh!


----------



## manter26 (Feb 15, 2012)

I took about a week and a half off and had flat ironed hair. I'm back to braids. I DC with steam and finger detangle each section then braid it. I rinse with the braids in and leave them to dry overnight. The next day, I'm taking them out and cornrowing my hair straight back in 2 levels (sorta hard to explain). I bun them at home and put on a wig to go out.

I'm really liking cornrows at the moment. Idk if I'll go back to large plaits.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 15, 2012)

Since the beginning of the year I have been doing two flat twist. It is easy to do, quick. Hoping to get to Full APL for Mother's day.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 18, 2012)

Taking down all my box braids after 7 weeks. Will DC tomorrow and rebraid on Sunday and hope to leave them up for 6-7 weeks.


----------



## eocceas (Feb 18, 2012)

Just a few update photos. This is how I wear my hair 95% of the time, in some sort of twist updo, if I don't have it covered under a wig.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Feb 18, 2012)

eocceas - I love it! You need to do a tutorial...


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm also taking down my twists today after having them in for about 6 weeks. Should I oil my roots to make the twists easier to slide out?


----------



## silenttullip (Feb 18, 2012)

I made it one month taking down now


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 19, 2012)

2 weeks in twists 6 to go


----------



## silenttullip (Feb 20, 2012)

Before I started this and once I got my length check shirt I had my guy check it say late December on my shirt the back was at the 3 put braids in mid Jan took them out yesterday and it's between the 5 and 6. I thought I was hallucinating so I needed him to be a witness after I let him dust this week they're going back in. I'm very happy even if it is normal growth. 2 1/2 inches in basically w month I haven't been getting that, and after I feel my ends I doubt I need a dust


----------



## eocceas (Feb 21, 2012)

jayjaycurlz said:


> I'm also taking down my twists today after having them in for about 6 weeks. Should I oil my roots to make the twists easier to slide out?[/QUOTE
> 
> If you find that they're being kinda stubborn I would just put some conditioner on the whole head and let it marinate overnight, if you can or at least 2 hrs...then unravelling and detangling should be a breeze. After 6 weeks there's alot of shed hairs so that's what I do or else detangling would take longer and I might lose more hair/breakage.


----------



## MissMusic (Feb 21, 2012)

I am taking these twist out this weekend, at that point they will have been in for 10 weeks. I will wear my own hair for a couple of weeks, and then I will either put in a set of individual braids or more senegalese twists.


----------



## silenttullip (Feb 21, 2012)

Its so cool that a few of us have the same take down day! I had two knots that I thought I'd have to cut out during take down but Vo5 chamomile conditioner came to the rescue.


----------



## silenttullip (Feb 24, 2012)

I did a tiny trim and now I'm prepooing braided roots will return this week for 4 to 8 weeks


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 24, 2012)

Checking in ...

Still rocking my yarn twists from January 15th ... I am planning on taking this set out on the 9th of March. I cannot wait to get these joints out of my head- I'm so missing my hair right now. I think I will PS with a wig for a month or so, so I'm able to wash/condition bi-weekly instead of once a month. I will check in with you ladies once the twists are out to share my growth results ...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Im in the process of redoing my natural braids, for some reason they only lasted 2wks this time around, I can usually get about 6wks wear out of themerplexed. Keeping my hair wet with water everyday and sealing with natural oils.


----------



## Bluetopia (Feb 24, 2012)

self installed some yarn braids on the 17th and will leave them in till May 11th. That's 12 weeks and of course I'll be redoing individual braids as needed to stop strain.

In fact, I'm a novice braider and did the initial install too loose' so I've already done some re-tightening. 

After the three months are up I'm gonna treat myself to a day at the salon and a trim. This challenge is gonna be "home" to me this year. HHG!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm still hanging in here


----------



## MissMusic (Feb 27, 2012)

Took my twists out and did a hard protein treatment. I recorded the process, all I can say is HOLY SHED HAIR BATMAN!


----------



## mallysmommy (Feb 29, 2012)

Installed some tree braids for the first time. I used Milky Ways wet and wavy micro braiding hair which was surprisingly pricey. I liked the style but i dont think my braider did a good job on the cornrows, they are very detectable. I will be wearing alot of head bands. over its a cute hair style hopefully i can keep them in for at least 6 weeks.  Below are pics of it before i wet it. I will post pics of it wet later on.


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm gonna put my hair in twists or braids without extensions for two weeks and then I will install a set of individual braids.  I plan to make them pretty small, so it will more than likely take more than one day, but I will be sure to do a length check first for the end of March check in.


----------



## Z-kitty (Mar 9, 2012)

I had my hair done in Senegalese twists on 2/22 and will keep these in until May 22nd if they last.  I already miss my hair but I just can handle the two textures.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 9, 2012)

Still doing the C&G thing daily with my wigs.


----------



## eocceas (Mar 11, 2012)

March length check @15. Also forgot to mention, this month is my 3 yr naptural anniversary as well as 2 yr BC.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 11, 2012)

eocceas congrats you're waist length-ish.  This is inspirational.


----------



## xomonaijax (Mar 11, 2012)

eocceas Well done!! 

I am still here. I have been twisting my hair and scarfing it up. I will be putting my hair into twists until April. I will be 2 yrs post BC (9 month transition) and wow time has gone but not without its ups and downs. I need to trim my hair so I will do that in April also. All is going well.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2012)

eocceas, girl your shrinkage is out of this world. I would have never guessed by it, that you were practically WL. Congrats hun. You are doing so well.


----------



## eocceas (Mar 13, 2012)

Aggie said:


> @eocceas, girl your shrinkage is out of this world. I would have never guessed by it, that you were practically WL. Congrats hun. You are doing so well.


 
Lol I know, I normally keep my pics close so I could whip it out cuz no one would believe me by 1st glance.


----------



## SkySurfer (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been in crochet braids for 2 weeks now 
They've been great in that i can leave my hair alone and get on with my revision.
I trimmed my hair a bit before putting them in, so hopefully i will get a net gain of growth by the time i take them out


----------



## NaturalfienD (Mar 14, 2012)

Woah eocceas congrats on achieving all of your hair goals!!! That picture was dope- I looked at the length and saw the shrinkage then my jaw dropped.  That is super dope and I can't wait to be able to pull my hair down that looowwwww. 

I took my yarn twists out and dusted my ends on the 11th; it was much needed and I could instantly tell a difference once I got those scraggly ends off.  I went ahead and made my own wig y'all ... yes honey, I did that.  I watched HairDeLaCreme on youtube and made it do what it do.  I have been wearing my hair in its natural state for over a year and a half, so wearing the wig was kinda out of my element but I am cool. 

I really love the fact that I can M/S everyday and that I can GHE like I wanted to.  I am looking forward to making another wig (3/4 wig) but curly this time around.  But until then, I am rocking this wig and taking care of my hair/scalp underneath.  I read somewhere about baggying under the wig- I don't know how that works so I am going to do some research on that approach.  Check y'all later ... Nf


----------



## manter26 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm back in celie braids. Cornrows caused a lot of breakage at my crown where they all started.  I'm going to follow AfricanExport (YT) wig reggie for now. I just ordered a straight wig and if it ever gets here I'll probably have to figure something else out to make my hair flat underneath.


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 18, 2012)

My hair December 11, 2011:










March 16 2012:










I am currently putting in individual braids and will wear them until the June length check. Happy Growing ladies!!! You can see the progress much better in my progress video on Youtube.


----------



## eocceas (Mar 20, 2012)

Phony pony with a long time kinky curly wig of mine. It can no longer fit over my entire head so I've found a new purpose for it.
Hair is in a twisted bun...


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 26, 2012)

I put individual braids in this week (can be seen in the linked video) for phase two of this challenge.  I am going to follow the same regimen, and keep these in for the next three months.


----------



## SkySurfer (Mar 26, 2012)

Week 1 of crochet braids done


----------



## NaturalfienD (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are my length check photos for this weekend ...

View attachment 142691

View attachment 142695

View attachment 142693

View attachment 142697

I was worried that I did not have a lot of growth but the photos do not lie. I am happy that we do this quarterly check ins because it reminds me that my hair is growing whether I notice it or not ... oh and excuse that tacky az.z bra that is burning your eyes right now


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nothing new to report. Still in box braids. Keeping hair moisturized and hidden.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 29, 2012)

Been in my box braids for about 6 weeks. Taking them down Sunday. Will do another set, but I found that my hair does best with 5 weeks of braids. After that things get a little too fuzzy and tangly for my liking.


----------



## silenttullip (Mar 31, 2012)

Progress Check



Update
On my second set of braided root twists only going to last 3 weeks instead of four but I'm on week 3 so who knows maybe I can get four.

Reggie Update
wash 2x week - BWC Rosemary Mint Tea Tree or Everyday Shea Shampoo
condition or leave in - Elucence or Vo5 Conditioner
moisturize - MSM, water, evoo, evco, and eucalyptus, tea tree, and cassia oil spritz 
seal - evco or earthly delight pomade (it's getting hot so I'll switch to hs14in1)

*Thoughts*
I started at the 3, my goal for june is the 9


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 9, 2012)

Gonna wash these braids today. I've only had these in for two weeks, but exercise is making them look a lot older. Ugghhh


----------



## xomonaijax (Apr 9, 2012)

I just put in twists over the weekend (7th of April) and I will keep this until the end of May. I usually can go up to 16-18 wks but I will miss my natural hair too much so 8 wks it is. Saying this now though I may change my mind later on. It was not done tightly and there is no pain that is why I love my braider. She did them in 5 hrs my friend had hers done 2 wks ago by another lady and hers was 12 hrs.


----------



## silenttullip (Apr 9, 2012)

Took braids out a few days ago. Only got 3 weeks because I didn't shampoo with the stocking cap...  I do have a little breakage at my roots which I believe is from me wearing a scarf too often so to fix I'm going back to my satin pillowcase and using a moisturizing dc weekly.


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 9, 2012)

In senegalese twists for the exam period, cya on the other side!
Blonde on top, brown on the bottom  Curled ends wooo!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 11, 2012)

How long do you all wait before putting in the next install of extension braids or twists?


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 12, 2012)

Chameleonchick said:


> How long do you all wait before putting in the next install of extension braids or twists?



About 2-3 weeks


----------



## sj10460 (Apr 18, 2012)

Q: Anyone ever leave their box braids in their hair longer than 8 weeks? I can not afford to get mine redone and wearing my hair out is not an option


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 18, 2012)

^the longest I've gone in box braids is 6wks.

I'm still maintaining braids, but I swear it doesn't look like I'm making any progress. I am losing so much hair during take down. I'm going to try adding vitamins. I will admit although I drink plenty of water, my diet could stand some fine tuning.


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 18, 2012)

sj10460 said:


> Q: Anyone ever leave their box braids in their hair longer than 8 weeks? I can not afford to get mine redone and wearing my hair out is not an option



I kept my last set in for 10 weeks, and I plan to keep this set in for 12.  However, I re-do portions every two weeks, which keeps it looking fresh.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 19, 2012)

Redid my box braids last night. Will be rocking these under a wig for about a month and then putting in box braid extensions.


----------



## cnap (Apr 19, 2012)

I updated my regimen to washing every 2-4 weeks 

Update pic: mini twists


----------



## ready2gro (Apr 19, 2012)

Is it too late to join? I've been wearing braids since January!


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 19, 2012)

Gosh guys, everyone is so good at protective styling. My hair matts and tangles in twists or box braids, and looks fuzzy in cornrows. My buns quickly look like they are sitting on two months of new growth. But I keep trying. I just worked my way up to keeping a protective style three days, with daily scalp washes, and I am so proud  I am sharing my reggie for the fine, thin, tangled, and matting challenged. 

 For Styling after a leave in/oil I added a heavy seal with gel/royal crown. Placed my hair in a milkmaid braid, and waxed the edges. I have been able to wash, rinse and oil this style daily, tie it up and look decent. Very happy. Will see if royal crown/gel will hold my flat twist this week


----------



## sj10460 (Apr 19, 2012)

I've had my box braids in since feb 20, so tomorrow will be two months exactly. I don't have the money to get them redone nor do I feel like taking them out. I'm just afraid to keep them in. I'm finally starting to make progress with my hair again and want to keep it up. I might just take them out next weekend. The problem is, I still haven't found a way to manage my natural hair without straighten it. ugh


----------



## sj10460 (Apr 19, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Gosh guys, everyone is so good at protective styling. *My hair matts and tangles in twists or box braids, and looks fuzzy in cornrows*. My buns quickly look like they are sitting on two months of new growth. But I keep trying. I just worked my way up to keeping a protective style three days, with daily scalp washes, and I am so proud  I am sharing my reggie for the fine, thin, tangled, and matting challenged.
> 
> For Styling after a leave in/oil I added a heavy seal with gel/royal crown. Placed my hair in a milkmaid braid, and waxed the edges. I have been able to wash, rinse and oil this style daily, tie it up and look decent. Very happy. Will see if royal crown/gel will hold my flat twist this week


 
How often do you wash your hair while the box braids are in? I remember before I started washing my hair with braids, I would have matted hair from the dirt that built up.


----------



## xomonaijax (Apr 22, 2012)

This is wk 3 of my Senegalese twists and now the washing starts from here. I will cowash and then shampoo the other week and keep going. My leave in is Jane Carter and then when I get my avj this Friday I will make a Kimmaytube mix. My DC will be AOWC plus my fav oils castor oil etc. I plan to keep this until the end of May. My Growth aide is JBCO until I finish then I will switch.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 23, 2012)

sj10460 said:


> How often do you wash your hair while the box braids are in? I remember before I started washing my hair with braids, I would have matted hair from the dirt that built up.



I didn't wash that often with box braids, if I washed them at all, and I had matted hair with build up. How often do you wash your box braids?


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 23, 2012)

Still in senegalese twists


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 23, 2012)

I washed yesterday, these braids are looking fuzzy sooner than my twists did. Either my hair is growing faster than the last set, or the braids just allow for more frizz.


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 24, 2012)

Have to wash my braids, did dissection today.
The smell is not nice. LOL


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 24, 2012)

im know im late, but can i squeeeze my way in here?
i plan on cornrow/half wigging it throughout the summer. perfect challenge for me.


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 29, 2012)

I've had these braids in for 5 weeks, so I'm re-doing all of the front braids to be able to keep them in for at last another 6 weeks., hopefully 7.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 30, 2012)

I have two more days to make the two week mark, and I am going for it. My cornrows are so lifted I can easily wash my scalp now


----------



## xomonaijax (May 7, 2012)

Wk 5 of twists. I am currently using JBCO, eucalyptus and PPO as a GA. When that is finished I will use something else. I really dread taking them down that will take such a long time. Even though my braider put them in, in 5 hours. Come May 25-27th I am taking them down.  

I now have some ACV (Bragg). I got this for £4.99 in revital health store. I will be doing some rinses here on out.


----------



## ready2gro (May 8, 2012)

I had a braid come out last night from my nape area and it snatched my hair out with it. I've only had these for a 4 or 5 weeks :/


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 8, 2012)

Haven't checked in for a minute, but still going strong.  I've been in twists for 5 weeks, my own hair, no extensions.  I had them in for 3 weeks, took them out for a PT and DC, and retwisted the following day.  I'll take these down on May 18, wear a braidout for May 19, and retwist for another 3 weeks on the 20th.  My hair has REALLY responded well to being left alone for extended periods of time .

ready2gro, that sucks!


----------



## Z-kitty (May 9, 2012)

Taking down my senegalese twists this week that have been in since Feb 22nd. Plan to wash, protein and DC before get new twists on May 19th. One more 3 month cylce and I will have been in braids for 1 year straight.


----------



## MissMusic (May 11, 2012)

Taking out my individuals right now, washing and getting a set of cornrows tomorrow.


----------



## nubiennze (May 11, 2012)

I'm planning to install some form of cornrows next weekend...mind if I join you ladies? I could use the accountability...


----------



## MissMusic (May 14, 2012)

Love my cornrows, perfect for summer


----------



## Saga (May 14, 2012)

Praying that I can keep this set in till July, don't want to do anything with my hair again till then (as far as styling goes).


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 19, 2012)

I hate to have to cut my hair again but I know if I don't, nothing good will come from my retention. Anyhoo, I just invested in a better quality wig. (Or so I hope). These wigs are close to $400. SMH Hoping it will last for the rest of the year and then some. I got it from www.rpgshow.com


----------



## Darenia (May 19, 2012)

^^ $400! Oh my!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 19, 2012)

I know right!! LOL!!! But I go through cheapie wigs like water. I think I lose more money.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 20, 2012)

I did a little trim and added box braid extensions on Thursday. I plan on keeping them in until mid July or early August.


----------



## xomonaijax (May 21, 2012)

Twists are out. I have missed my hair. Now it will rest for the next 3 wks but it will be protected. I will twist up my hair soon.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 22, 2012)

I'm in cornrows under my wigs for the next few weeks.


----------



## Saga (May 22, 2012)

Moisturized with my mix of Infusium & braid spray, then sealed w/carrot oil this morning.


----------



## Seamonster (May 23, 2012)

My cornrows have been in a week and a half, I am still learning, and I don't think my parts are that creative. First I think I am going to master the art of the really clean straight part, and go from there. Planning on practicing threading for the June length checks


----------



## mallysmommy (May 25, 2012)

cant decide which one want to do next. erplexed


----------



## boundlessbeauty (May 28, 2012)

I love the first one. I was thinking of getting that style as well, but couldn't find a picture of the size and length I want....the pic you posted is perfect.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (May 29, 2012)

B_Phlyy said:


> I did a little trim and added box braid extensions on Thursday. I plan on keeping them in until mid July or early August.



B_Phlyy I'm just learning how to put in box braids myself. How do you do them? I use a single strand of extension and braid my hair in (If that makes sense ) but my braids don't come out 'even'. (Ie in a single braid it doesn't look uniform, clumpier)

How do you braid to get have your braid extensions the same relative width?


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 29, 2012)

WhippedButterCreme said:


> B_Phlyy I'm just learning how to put in box braids myself. How do you do them? I use a single strand of extension and braid my hair in (If that makes sense ) but my braids don't come out 'even'. (Ie in a single braid it doesn't look uniform, clumpier)
> 
> How do you braid to get have your braid extensions the same relative width?



I split the extension hair in two and fold them over each other and attach to my hair. I will try to find a video to explain what I'm talking about.

ETA: She starts at about 4:00 with the technique I use.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2jZIs54wLs

Choosing the correct amount of hair comes from practice I guess. I've been doing my own extensions for about 10 years so I just part my hair, grab the extension hair and go.


----------



## NaturalfienD (May 29, 2012)

mallysmommy said:


> cant decide which one want to do next. erplexed


 

The first picture is banging ... do you happen to know what kind of hair to use to get that result?  TIA


----------



## NaturalfienD (May 29, 2012)

Hello All,

I hope you all had a wonderful weekend.  My PSing is still going strong, I am very proud of myself for being consistent with this challenge because I have noticed greater length retention and healthier hair overall.  I have made a new wig ... I am getting better at it and looking forward to the next time I get some extra money so I can try a new style.  For me, making wigs are really cool because I like to change my style often!  Here are the pix ... I hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm still in cornrows, however I am itching to just play with my hair.  It will be a challenge to put my hair away this next round, but I will because this has been great for my hair. Happy Growing!


----------



## Saga (Jun 5, 2012)

Being creative is helping me stick with these twists. I get bored so easily with PSes, but its the only way I'm able to do whatever style I want without damaging my own hair in the process. Patience patience...


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 5, 2012)

Summertime and parties are coming...lord help me.  This is the time of the year that I normally really want to wear my hair out a bit, so I'm going to have to be that much more creative with my twists to get through it.

This current set is a hot fuzzy mess, but they come out on Friday, and a new set goes in on Saturday for 3 weeks.  I'll wear my hair out for Afro Day on 7/4, then put it back up at least until my BF's b-day on 8/30.  I think I can commit to that right now .


----------



## mallysmommy (Jun 10, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> The first picture is banging ... do you happen to know what kind of hair to use to get that result? TIA


 
NaturalfienD i used a brand of synthetic hair called xpressions. its super long. i bought it from an african bss because the korean one either did not have it or didn't know what i was referring to. 

this stuff is like 24 inches long! 





ive decided to save money use this hair and install my own box braids this time. my braids are not professional looking but decent enough to get me through the next few weeks. i will be making them pretty thick and large. hopefully i can be done in the next few hrs or so. will post pics later.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 11, 2012)

mallysmommy said:


> @NaturalfienD i used a brand of synthetic hair called xpressions. its super long. i bought it from an african bss because the korean one either did not have it or didn't know what i was referring to.
> 
> this stuff is like 24 inches long!
> 
> ...


 
.
.
.
Thank you mallysmommy ~ that is helpful information!  I am going to go to my BSS this week and get that hair.  I am not looking forward to the weekend ordeal of installing but I gotta pay to play.  I am looking forward to seeing your results later- good luck and I hope it goes by quickly for you.


----------



## boundlessbeauty (Jun 12, 2012)

I haven't checked in since the challenge began... *sighs*...but I have been doing following you all. And I actually am still very much in the challenge. I have been in kinky twist for the past month [even though they look more like 2 months old]. I am happy with the growth. I am not sure if its the PSing, mult-vitamin, or a combination of the two. Either way I am happy. I am trying to acheive APL by the end of the year.

My routine is simple:

-Spray with a mixture of Scurl [blue and white bottle], almond oil, and water at least every other day
-Apply JBCO to edges nightly
-Wash twists when I feel neccessary - so specific timeframe

I'll post a pic later.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I am rocking a twist-out until Friday ... that's when I get paid and able to get the bags of xpressions hair for twists.  I will be sure to return to post pix of that style once completed.  I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

So no go on the Xpressions here in Vegas, I went ahead and got some cheap kanekalon (sp) hair and I will twist with that. I hope it worx ...


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 14, 2012)

Still wigging it with twists. For those that use wigs, how have your edges held up? Any tips on how to care for edges while PSing with wigs?


----------



## silenttullip (Jun 14, 2012)

your edges should be fine but I'd say don't use the cap use a bonnet or durag they are more gentle on edges... Also the obvious don't use the combs if it has those it can take your hair out. Moisturize and seal as usual and be gentle on those ends. If massaging works for you gently massage them when you take off your wig



jayjaycurlz said:


> Still wigging it with twists. For those that use wigs, how have your edges held up? Any tips on how to care for edges while PSing with wigs?


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 15, 2012)

Below are my part two progress pics, and i am getting individuals installed Tuesday for part 3 of the challenge. The pic in the green shirt is from March, the red shirt is the update.


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 19, 2012)

Box braids are done, decided on thick poetic justice style braids.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jun 20, 2012)

Crochet braids were done on monday, and imma leave them in for 6-8 weeks...i always get great growth from them


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I have half of my hair done ... the OG Kanekalon hair worked out well for my twists.  I have them very long-TBL to be exact.  I will post pictures once I have completed my entire head.  This regimen has been working out well for me: I just made it to APL and I am going to continue C&G throughout the rest of the year.  Maybe even until the end of 2013 ... trying to see what that be like.


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 28, 2012)

We're almost half of the way through the year!


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 2, 2012)

I just put my twist in, and pulled them back into a bun to stretch it. My hair feels soft. I am trimming my ends every month. So just trimmed and twisted. I will take these out for July the 4, as it is Afro day


----------



## SkySurfer (Jul 10, 2012)

Just rinsed with water today and then applied hazelnut oil and castor oil on braids.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 11, 2012)

Checking In,

I hope everyone is doing well ... still PSing with twist extensions.  I had to re-do the front of my hair because I had some growth, which made my hair look two months old instead of three weeks old.  I am still co-washing regularly, applying MN mix often, and keepin' it pushin'.  After reviewing posts, I promised a picture of what the style looked like but I still haven't done it (small glimpse of what my life is like) but I will ask the hubz to help me out so I can be a woman of my word.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 11, 2012)

Twist are working out so well for me at this length, I might try to wear them all summer. They are very easy to do, and I am told that you can build up speed if you twist all the time. I love wearing my unstretched twist down.  My hair looks so thin stretched that I don't like to bun, but maybe when it is longer, it will get thicker. 

Do you think that wearing the twist down will slow my progress as my ends aren't protected


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm at week with these braid extensions. Hoping to make it to August 1st, which would pur me right at 11 weeks. I already have a lot of new growth, so I think it's been worth it.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 11, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Twist are working out so well for me at this length, I might try to wear them all summer. They are very easy to do, and I am told that you can build up speed if you twist all the time. I love wearing my unstretched twist down.  My hair looks so thin stretched that I don't like to bun, but maybe when it is longer, it will get thicker.
> 
> Do you think that wearing the twist down will slow my progress as my ends aren't protected



I think that if you moisturize regularly and put some oil on the ends, you should continue to see speedy progress.


----------



## xomonaijax (Jul 12, 2012)

Checking in. I am in twists with my own hair. I will redo them on Sunday. I am loving the LOC method as it keeps it moisturised.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been in these braids for four weeks, they still look good, so another 8 weeks to go.


----------



## BrownOcean (Jul 23, 2012)

I got my box braids done yesterday. I plan to keep them in until the end of Dec. I'm about full BSB grazing BSL. I hope to get 4" by the end of this challange.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 23, 2012)

Checking In,

I am still in my box twist extensions ... I have attached a picture of the style/length of this install.  I am enjoying this long hair ... I hope you all are doing well.  I cannot wait until our next check-in so we can see how PSing has paid off for us!!  

Side: 

Back: 


HHG!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 23, 2012)

I just re-did the braids at my hairline over the weekend, tomorrow they will have been in for 5 weeks, that leaves another 7. I must say, the first five went by fast. Can't wait for the next and final phase of the challenge.


----------



## BrownOcean (Jul 24, 2012)

Lets... Get it ladies


----------



## BrownOcean (Jul 25, 2012)

BUMP UP. I wanna know If I can do the sulfur challange too will doing this


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 25, 2012)

BrownOcean said:


> I got my box braids done yesterday. I plan to keep them in until the end of Dec. I'm about full BSB grazing BSL. I hope to get 4" by the end of this challange.



BrownOcean Wow, if I get 4" ya'll gon have to check me :reddancer: You can do the sulfur challenge with this one. Swang it girl!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 1, 2012)

Taking my box braid extension out right now. I have the slowest growing hair in the world. I feel my hair looks the same length as it did when I put these in. I know it's grown some because I color and the roots are horrendous. But still, I feel it's going to take forever to see some real progress.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 3, 2012)

Checking In,

I will be taking out my twist extensions in a week or two (overdue) and trying my hand at mini braiding. I just hope I do it right and that it looks full. I wanted to try mini twists but got worried when I read that some textures experience locing with that hairstyle.  I will be sure to send pics once it is completed, I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 7, 2012)

I've had these braids in for 7 weeks and they still look great so I am shooting for at least 4, but maybe 5 more weeks.  I'm trying to decide what my style fore the next session will be, so far I have done individuals, senegalese twists, cornrows, and box braids. Maybe a sew in or crochet braids, dunno yet.


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 8, 2012)

Still in crochet braids


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 9, 2012)

In my second week of twist. They look rachet. The roots untwisted, as did the end, but one little spot in the middle is starting to lock


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 9, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> In my second week of twist. They look rachet. The roots untwisted, as did the end, but one little spot in the middle is starting to lock



Ahaha  , what on earth happened? 


I just shampooed and conditioned and oiled my hair under my crochet braids.
Much needed!
Coming towards the end of my second week in them....they look frizzy..but lets just call it 'natural looking', eh?


----------



## g.lo (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi ladies,

is it too late to join, i have neglected my hair lately and want to nourish and do the crown and glory till end of the year!
i am planning on putting medium size 2 strands twist without extension.
just need help on how to look after twist (moisturising, washing...) to make them last for 2 weeks!

thanks


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 20, 2012)

Just put in some box braids on my own hair. Will be wearing them under my wig for school. Hoping to make these last 5 weeks.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 20, 2012)

After 10 weeks, my box braids were just too much in this heat. I took them out yesterday and am getting cornrows put in tonight.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 21, 2012)

Just put in some chunky twist, would be nice if they lasted a couple of weeks.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi ladies! I think I'm I'm this challenge, but I haven't really posted a lot bc I've just been hiding my hair underneath wigs and buning for most of the year. As of this weekend I'm back on kinky twists. I'm planning on keeping them in for two months and getting them redone in October. Keeping fingers crossed and praying for growth.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 21, 2012)

Cornow Extensions:
















I will keep these in until the end of this phase of the challenge.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 22, 2012)

I am SO SICK of wearing extensions!!!!!!!!!!!


OK, now that is over, I will enjoy these cornrows. HOWEVER, I think I will do the last quarter of this challenge using my own hair. Maybe.......


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 22, 2012)

Checking In Ladies:

I am bunning/pinning my hair up to protect my ends from the elements.  I had every intention in the world to begin the mini braids for PSing this weekend but realized that this is not going to happen for a couple weeks.  Hopefully, since I have my ends put away I am still within the guidelines of the challenge.  I flirted with throwing some medium size twists in (no extensions) to hold me over until I can do the mini braids.  I will think more about it on Friday and make a choice then.  

I hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 26, 2012)

When I take these cornrows out, I think I will give my hair line a four week break from extensions. I haven't had any problems so far and I would like to keep it that way. I'll probably wear some chunky twists or mini braids, depends on how much patience I have at the time.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello ladies, 

I decided to put some medium twists in my hair because my hair being 'out' was not working for me.  I would get in the mirror and look at my hair ... waiting for it to do something, wondering why it wasn't doing something, and thinking about what I could do to it to make it look better/grow faster/etc.  It was annoying.  I was noticing little broken hairs on occasion when I would try to re-style it in my updos (probably because I was doing TOO much.)  My hair likes being left alone and the only way that I would comply is if it was twisted up or sumn.  

The entire process took about two/three hours- I got a little hang time now and I am feeling the fact that I can twist my own hair and make a descent style.  I remember getting my hair twisted once before and barely being able to put it in a ponytail.  Now, I got something like a little bun poppin off- I am very pleased about that.

This weekend I am going out with my hubs and I plan on wearing my hair fro'd out.  I am going to untwist these joints, fork my hair out gently, and keep it pushing.  I plan on re-twisting my hair back up next Monday; with the texture of my hair, I am sure I can keep that set in for a strong three weeks before they get trifling.  

I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## xomonaijax (Aug 29, 2012)

I just did mini twists on my freshly washed natural hair. I will keep this until I get my nafy collection hair.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 29, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I decided to put some medium twists in my hair because my hair being 'out' was not working for me.  I would get in the mirror and look at my hair ... waiting for it to do something, wondering why it wasn't doing something, and thinking about what I could do to it to make it look better/grow faster/etc.  It was annoying.  I was noticing little broken hairs on occasion when I would try to re-style it in my updos (probably because I was doing TOO much.)  My hair likes being left alone and the only way that I would comply is if it was twisted up or sumn.
> 
> ...



Any pics of the twists?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 31, 2012)

MissMusic said:
			
		

> Any pics of the twists?



Girl, I ain't gonna lie … I can't do the pics, my hair is not pic worthy. But when I redo the style and get my skills poppin', I will post one for everyone's viewing pleasure.   

HHG, I hope everyone is doing well …


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 31, 2012)

I braided those "Solange" butt-length braids about 3 weeks ago for my vacation, and I  LOVE them!

I only used 2 packs of extensions, so they're super light. Already gotten major growth, so I plan to touch up this weekend. 

This will probably be my style for the rest of 2012!


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 31, 2012)

I've had these cornrows in for a week and they already look fuzzy, so I will definitely only keep these in for four weeks. I will then let my hair rest for at least 3 weeks and then I will have crochets twist put in for the last portion of this challenge. I'll post some length photos before I have the crochet hair put in. I can't believe we are so close to the last quarter of this challenge. 

Keep going ladies, we are weeks away from the home stretch!


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 7, 2012)

Gonna take these cornows out next weekend, do a hard Aphogee treatment and give my hairline a three week break by wearing my hair in loose styles.


----------



## CORBINS (Sep 8, 2012)

I have been successfully wearing braids non-stop since April 2011.  It has been 1 year, 4 months going strong!  
I went natural in 2010, and after a keratin treatment disaster later that year I started to experience a lot of breakage.  I put braids back in.  

I now have around 9.5 inches of health hair.  I'm very pleased with that.  I am not planning on removing my braids until I have 12 inches  to work with.  Then....I'm staying natural for a very long time!  

I have a very simple regime.  I use Head and Shoulders shampoo plus conditioner.  I put oil on my scalp after every wash, which is about every 2-3 days depending on the weather.  I am obsessed with having a clean smelling scalp.  I rebraid my edges every 2 weeks.  I put Dr. Miracles Temple and Nape Gro Balm on my edges to keep them healthy.  It works VERY well for me!  I was experiencing some breakage late in 2011 and I started using the balm.  I added some biotin to it also.  My edges are in excellent shape for being in braids this long!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 9, 2012)

^ your edges look great


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 9, 2012)

I have my twist for a least three weeks now, and they look like they are dreaded. I am getting compliments on my dreads now  

Thinking I am going to put my hair into a TWB and keep the twist for a few more weeks.


----------



## CORBINS (Sep 10, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> ^ your edges look great



Thanks!  Takes a lot of patience and tender lovin' care!


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 12, 2012)

I took my cornorws out and put in a set of mini braids (no extension hair). I am gonna wear these as long as they will last to give my hair line a break from extensions.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 13, 2012)

MissMusic said:


> I took my cornorws out and put in a set of mini braids (no extension hair). I am gonna wear these as long as they will last to give my hair line a break from extensions.



I hope my hair looks as good as yours when I do this style. Super cute girlfriend! How long did the process take? TIA.


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 13, 2012)

NaturalfienD

Thank you!!! I did a section each day for four days, for a total of about 12 hours.  I wasn't that fast and I have a lot of hair.


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 24, 2012)

This is my september check in:











Gonna install some extensions next week.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 24, 2012)

Checking In ...

On Thursday, I individually took my loose twists out and did mini braids- the process took about eight to ten hours, broken up over two days.  It really was not as bad as the sessions I had with yarn braids and twists with extensions ... maybe it took me so long to complete those installs because I would add extensions that landed at my tailbone. I digress ...

I did a moisturizing deep conditioner with Nexxus Humectress, Grapeseed Oil, and a cap of SAA.  I added a couple of plastic caps to get it steamy and left the mix in for a couple of hours.  Before washing out, I applied Everyday Shea on top of the d/c, left that on for a few minutes, and rinsed out with cool water.

I had a thing of Cantu Shea that I chose to try again- I had great results.  When I first used the product, I hated it (probably cause I had a GRIP of other products on top of it) but now, I like it alot.  This weekend, I will use my cholesterol for my light protein treatment and alternate moisture/protein from there.  I plan on holding off on GHE (although I love it) because my hair looks like it hasn't been done in many moons after I do.  I will GHE again, I just don't know when ...

I am back on Biotin ...  I got a gentle reminder from Chicoro's email this weekend about B vitamins and how they have a positive effect on hair growth.  Biotin worked well for me, I just have to keep it in rotation.  My plan is to begin working out again since I am back down to one job.  

(Exercise really helps my hair grow fortunately/unfortunately) ...

I am trying to take a good picture of my hair and share with you ladies but my photo taking skills are wack.  

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## intergalacticartist (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey guys, I am transitioning to natural and I would like to join. 

I've had some Senegalese twists in for about 4 weeks now. The stylist told me not to wash for 3 weeks so the twists would not unravel. Like a fool I waited like 2 weeks and this caused dry scalp flakes and product buildup to clump around the base of my hair and it's become matted. 

I was thinking about taking it out row by row and re-doing them myself. Also, I was thinking of just wearing my hair like this for the duration of my transition without breaks (no big chop). What do you guys think?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 25, 2012)

Today makes 6 weeks in these mini braids. I plan on keeping them until December 19, which would make 4 full months with them in. I've been doing a modified Cathy Howse regimen and that seems to be helping my hair a lot.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 25, 2012)

intergalacticartist said:


> Hey guys, I am transitioning to natural and I would like to join.
> 
> I've had some Senegalese twists in for about 4 weeks now. The stylist told me not to wash for 3 weeks so the twists would not unravel. Like a fool I waited like 2 weeks and this caused dry scalp flakes and product buildup to clump around the base of my hair and it's become matted.
> 
> I was thinking about taking it out row by row and re-doing them myself. Also, I was thinking of just wearing my hair like this for the duration of my transition without breaks (no big chop). What do you guys think?



IMO, it would be wise to take them out and redo each row. My fear is that you'll have a horrible detangling session if you wait or worse, lose hair unnecessarily. 

Many ladies do a long term transition so they won't have to BC … I (unknowingly) transitioned for nine months to natural.  When it was all said and done, my relaxed hair broke off so much that a BC wasn't needed.  Make sure you take good care of your `real' hair so you can transition at the pace you like. HTH and welcome to the challenge!!


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 1, 2012)

I bought the hair today and am putting my hair in Havana twists tmrrw, and as usual, pics will be forthcoming.


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 5, 2012)

I decided to do crochet braids instead. I hope to wear these for at least six weeks and then get another set to take me to the end of the Challenge!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 13, 2012)

… Checking In:

I am still in mini braids, cowashing daily/every other day.  I have been active in the MN challenge since last week, hoping for an extra boost of growth.  I also seal my ends with vaseline to help retain my length.   

I plan on taking my braids down in one week and reinstall the following week. I hope my parting skills are better this next time around. I plan on keeping that style in for five to six weeks.  That will take me right up to my hair appointment … I plan on getting my hair flat ironed for my reveals over NYE weekend. I'm really excited for that!!!

HHG …


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 16, 2012)

I went swimming and had to wash my crochet braids, as a result they will probably only last me for four weeks instead of six. Oh well!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 23, 2012)

Just started week 9 of my mini braids. It'll be a miracle if they last until the end of the week, let alone Dec. 20. I'm probably going to slowly transition them to twists or cornrows to change it up a bit.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 28, 2012)

Checking in:

Completed mini braid install, cowashed, and sealed ends with vaseline.  I applied my MN mix on my scalp, as well.  I think I will be BSB (back) and struggling for APL (front) by December. All in all, I'm happy with the progress my hair has made …

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 30, 2012)

I took out my crochet braids and I plan to protective style and go into hair recovery mode until the end of the challenge. I will post update pics then.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 30, 2012)

I did convert my mini braids to fat twists after 10 weeks of having them in. Will try to keep the twists for 2 weeks.


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 31, 2012)

This week I remembered that I began this challenge early, 12/15/2011, so I am only 6 weeks away from the end! I cannot wait to take my final pics cause I know I made some awesome progress.


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 16, 2012)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 17, 2012)

Haven't been in braids or twists for about 2 weeks but I have been protective styling by bunning. I plan on doing another set of braid on the 19th or 20th and have them taking me until my salon visit at the end of the year. That will be when I take pictures for the update.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 17, 2012)

Just rebraided for the next two weeks.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 18, 2012)

Checking In:

I'm still in mini braids. I continue to co-wash frequently and use MN four or five times a week (give or take a day.) Since my last check in, I dusted twice within the same month … I won't be dusting again until March.  

I'm noticing new growth and plan on going three more weeks before taking this set of braids down.   I hope that my dusting twice in one month didn't cause a mini setback towards my goal … we shall see in a couple weeks.

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 1, 2012)

Its December Ladies!!!!


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 17, 2012)

The Challenge is officially over for me! I will wait to officially post photos until the end of the challenge, but if you want a preview, photos are on my blog.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 31, 2012)

Checking In ... 

Here are some pictures of my hair growth since the beginning of this year.  I kept my hair in protective styles throughout 2012, for the most part.  I am happy that I have some pictures because I did not realize how much my hair has grown/length I retained until I went back and took a look at my photos.    For 2013, I will continue protective styling because it has yielded great results for me.


Here is the back, January 2012:



Here is the back, June 2012:



Here is the back, December 2012:





Will do a second post to show the side ...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is the side, January 2012:



Here is the side, June 2012:



Here is the side, December 2012:





HHG ladies!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 31, 2012)

Will there be a 2013 edition?


----------



## Tangles (Jan 1, 2013)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Will there be a 2013 edition?




I hope so cause I want to join. Gonna wear my hair braided until I get tired of them


----------



## MissMusic (Jan 1, 2013)

Let's do a results thread so folks do not have to search through the thread.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 2, 2013)

Good job NaturalfienD

Im currently in braids and have forgotten all about this challenge and my updates i sowwie. Once these braids get old and if i remember ill update


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you @ MallysMommy!!!  I appreciate it!! <3

If there is a 2013 challenge, I will join too.  I hope to see all of the OGs and some new faces in the new thread!!


----------



## sunbubbles (Jan 24, 2013)

OMGGGGGEEEEEE yall, I am OBVIOUSLY the worst person to start a thread cause I havent been in here since the beginning of last year. Dont hate me please ladys (and gents)!! 

but I am very proud of everyone who took this and ran with it, cause Ive been the biggest slacker about my hair. 

*NOTE TO EVERYONE* 
I volunteer to be banned from starting challenges, since I obviously have no self-discipline


----------



## Im_a_mom40 (Jan 28, 2013)

Let's begin anew together!


----------

